# مجهولون يطلقون قنابل غاز ورصاص بالعباسية



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

*أطلق مجهولون يرتدون ملابس مدنية ويقفون خلف قوات الجيش والشرطة العسكرية قنابل صوت وغاز وخرطوش ورصاص من أسلحة آلية في الهواء وحجارة على المتظاهرين المعتصمين بجوار وزارة الدفاع  وسط حالة من الاستعداد والتأهب من قبل قوات الشرطة العسكرية والأمن المركزي.

وأكد بعض شهود العيان أن هؤلاء المجهولين هم من أهالي العباسية المعترضين على الاعتصام، كما أغلقت قوات الشرطة طريق صلاح سالم ومنعت السيارات من المرور من خلاله وحولت طريق السيارات إلى ناحية أكاديمية الشرطة القديمة مع وجود حالة تأهب قصوى لقوات الأمن بجوار وزارة السياحة استعدادا لحدوث اشتباكات .



اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - مجهولون يطلقون قنابل غاز ورصاص بالعباسية *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

*وقعت اشتباكات عنيفة بين المتظاهرين أمام مقر وزارة الدفاع، بسبب قيام أربعة من الشباب بمحاولة الدخول بالقوة إلى مقر الاعتصام، وهو ما دفع اللجان الشعبية لمنعهم من الدخول، الأمر الذى جعلهم يستخدمون قنابل المولوتوف والخرطوش والحجارة والعصى والهراوات، وهو ما أدى إلى وقوع عدد كبير من الإصابات، بلغت قرابة 11 إصابة بجروح قطعية.

فيما يشهد ميدان العباسية حالة من الشلل التام لحركة السيارات، وقامت اللجان الشعبية بوضع المتاريس على مداخل الميدان والطرق.
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2012)

*يا رب ارحم ...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2012)

*زيادة عدد الإصابات بالعباسية.. ووصول الاشتباكات للشوارع الجانبية*

*ازدادت عدد الحالات المصابة بين المتظاهرين نتيجة الاشتباكات العنيفة بين المعتصمين أمام وزارة الدفاع وعدد من البلطجية، وتستمر حالة من الكر والفر بميدان العباسية، فيما امتلأت أرضية الميدان بالزجاج والحجارة وانتشر البلطجية بالشوارع الجانبية القريبة من ميدان التحرير واعتلى المتظاهرون كوبرى العباسية للرد على هجمات البلطجية.

ولا توجد بالميدان الآن سوى سيارتين للإسعاف، فى ظل وجود العشرات من المصابين، ولا تزال الاشتباكات مستمرة حتى الآن، ومن جانبهم أطفأ مجموعة من المعتصمين حريق كاد يشتعل بإحدى المركبات والمعدات الخاصة بإنفاق العباسية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2012)

*عفيفى: إصابة ناشط من 6 إبريل بطلق خرطوش أمام وزارة الدفاع *
*أكد محمود عفيفى، المتحدث الرسمى باسم حركة 6 إبريل، على إصابة الناشط خالد محمد العضو، بالحركة بطلق خرطوش أمام وزاره الدفاع منذ قليل‎.

وكشف عفيفى، عن أنه تم اختطاف الناشط عمرو ياسين، عضو حركه ٦ إبريل مجموعة الزيتون من أمام وزاره الدفاع خلال الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين ومجموعة من البلطجية.

وفى سياق متصل وقعت اشتباكات عنيفة بين المتظاهرين أمام مقر وزارة الدفاع، منتصف ليل السبت، بسبب قيام أربعة من الشباب بمحاولة الدخول بالقوة إلى مقر الاعتصام، وهو ما دفع اللجان الشعبية لمنعهم من الدخول، الأمر الذى جعلهم يستخدمون قنابل المولوتوف والخرطوش والحجارة والعصى والهراوات، وهو ما أدى إلى وقوع عدد كبير من الإصابات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2012)

*عودة الاشتباكات بالعباسية.. وارتفاع عدد الإصابات *
*اشتدت حدة الاشتباكات بين المتظاهريبن والبلطجية، فى شارع امتداد رمسيس بجوار مسجد النور، الأمر الذى تسبب فى ارتفاع عدد المصابين بمجروح فى الرأس بعد تراشق وتبادل للزجاجات.

فى المقابل، توقفت الاشتباكات بين المعتصمين فى شارع الخليفة المؤمن، القريب من وزارة الدفاع وعدد من البلطيجة بالشراع الجانبية القريبة من وزارة الدفاع، فيما قام المتظاهرون بإقامة مستشفى ميدانى بجوار مسجد النور لتقديم الاسعافات الأولية للمصابين، وكونوا حولها دروع بشرية.

وظهرت عدد من الدراجات البخارية، لنقل المصابين من المستشفى الميدانى إلى سيارات الأسعاف المتركزة فى ميدان العباسية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2012)

*الجبهة السلفية: الاشتباكات مع بلطجية.. وأهالى العباسية مع المعتصمين*
*دعت الجبهة السلفية، المواطنين بالنزول إلى ميدان العباسية لحماية الأبناء الأبرار الذين خرجوا بصدورهم العارية يطالبون بالحرية للوطن من استبداد العسكرى وحماية مستقبل مصر من لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية المزورة.

وأكدت الجبهة، فى بيان لها، أن الاشتباكات الدائرة حالية فى محيط وزارة الدفاع ليست مع أهالى العباسية، وإنما مع بلطجية مجهولين لا ينتمون للمنطقة نهائياً، وأن أهالى العباسية يساعدون المعتصمين فى القبض على البلطجية المسلحين.

وأشارت الجبهة إلى أن هناك مسيرة ستتحرك بعد قليل من مسجد الفتح برمسيس باتجاه وزارة الدفاع وهناك تجمعات ضخمة تستعد لنصرة المعتصمين السلميين الذين يواجهون الموت على يد هجوم بلطجية وعصابات طنطاوى ومجلس قيادة الثورة المضادة على المعتصمين العزل، فى ظل تعتيم إعلامى مستمر على الأحداث.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2012)

*نفى محمود عفيفى، المتحدث الرسمى باسم حركة 6 إبريل، ما تردد عن استشهاد أحد شباب ٦ إبريل فى الاشتباكات أمام وزارة الدفاع، قائلاً: "الخبر غير صحيح ولم يسقط أى شهيد فى اشتباكات وزارة الدفاع وكلها إصابات سطحيه وبعضها يحتاج إلى تدخل جراحى بسيط"،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2012)

* توقعات بفرض حظر التجوال بـ"الدفاع".. ومهلة للإخلاء

 أكدت مصادر، أن هناك احتمالات عن فرض حظر التجول على المنطقة المحيطة بوزارة الدفاع وميدان العباسية، وأنه سيتم إعطاء مهلة للمتظاهرين بالإخلاء الفورى للمنطقة المحيطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2012)

*تصدى معتصمو العباسية للهجوم عليهم من بعض البلطجية من ناحية ميدان العباسية، وتبادل الطرفان التراشق بالحجارة لمدة ساعة تقريباً، فيما امتلأت أرضية الميدان بالزجاجات التى صوبها البلطجية تجاه المعتصمين. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2012)

*علم "اليوم السابع" أن عدداً من قيادات القوات المسلحة عقدت اجتماعاً طارئاً؛ لبحث أزمة الاشتباكات فى محيط وزارة الدفاع، والتى بدأت مساء السبت، وتواصلت حتى الساعات الأولى من فجر الأحد، والتى أدت إلى إصابة العشرات جراء الاشتباكات بين مجهولين مسلحين والمتظاهرين.

وكشف مصدر عسكرى لـ"اليوم السابع" عن معلومات وردت للقوات المسلحة عن محاولات لاقتحام مبنى وزارة الدفاع، وعدد من المنشآت العسكرية الهامة خلال الساعات المقبلة، مشيرا إلى أن قيادات الجيش يعكفون حاليا على وضع خطة لمواجهة أى هجوم، ووضع تعزيزات أمنية مشددة فى محيط وزارة الدفاع وحول المناطق العسكرية المهمة.
وأضاف المصدر أن هناك محاولات متعمدة من بعض الأطراف لجر قوات الجيش لمواجهات دامية مع المتظاهرين، وتكرار السيناريوهات السابقة لمحمد محمود ومجلس الوزراء، والتى أدت لمقتل العشرات جراء اندساس عناصر تسعى للوقيعة بين الجيش والشعب، مؤكداً أن القوات المسلحة تلتزم بأعلى درجات ضبط النفس فى التعامل مع المتظاهرين، وتبتعد عن انتهاج العنف أو المواجهة المسلحة، محذرا من أن أى هجوم على منشآت عسكرية قد يؤدى إلى نتائج لا يحمد عقباها.
*


----------



## grges monir (29 أبريل 2012)

البلد انهارت واصبحت فى حالة فوضى
اى حد دلوقت بيعمل اى حاجة عشان عارف انة لا يوجد رادع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أبريل 2012)

ارحمنا يا رب...


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2012)

*أكدت حركة شباب 6 إبريل أنها سبق أن أعلنت منذ فجر أمس عدم مشاركتها فى الاعتصام القائم بمحيط وزارة الدفاع، ومع تواتر أخبار عن إصابات فى صفوف أعضاء الحركة، وتصوير بعض المسيرات بأعلام الحركة، شددت الحركة على أنها نظمت مسيرة لوزارة الدفاع كنوع من دعم المتظاهرين السلميين. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2012)

*و"أطباء التحرير" تستقبل 24 حالة..
الصحة: 91 مصاباً فى أحداث العباسية بينهم إصابات بالخرطوش ولا وفيات*
*أكد د.هشام شيحة، وكيل وزارة الصحة للطب العلاجى، أن مستشفيات "الدمرداش والحسين الجامعى والنزهة"، استقبلت أمس 14 مصاباً خلال الاشتباكات التى وقعت بالعباسية، بينهم إصابات بطلقات خرطوش، فى الوقت الذى أسعف فيه 77 مصاباً بقسم الاستقبال والطوارئ بمستشفى دار الشفاء، فى حين لا توجد أى حالات وفاة بين المصابين.

وأضاف أنه للمرة الأولى يتم الاعتداء على سيارة إسعاف، حيث تحطمت إحدى السيارات التى كانت تقوم بنقل مصابين بسبب رشقها بالطوب، فى حين لم تقع إصابات بين المسعفين.

فى الوقت نفسه، أصدرت جمعية أطباء التحرير بياناً على موقعها الرسمى، أكدت فيه استقبال المستشفى الميدانى لـ25 حالة إصابة بين المعتصمين، معظمها إصابات بجروح وكدمات نتيجة الرشق بالحجارة، فى حين تم تسجيل 4 إصابات بطلقات خرطوش.

وناشدت الجمعية الأطباء والمسعفين التوجه للمستشفى الميدانى، والمقامة بمسجد النور بالعباسية، للمساعدة فى إسعاف المصابين، فى الوقت الذى أكد فيه بيان الجمعية توافر كافة المستلزمات الطبية. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2012)

*واصل متظاهرو وزارة الدفاع ترديد الهتافات المناهضة للمجلس العسكرى، بمقر اعتصامهم بشارع الخليفة المأمون، بالقرب من وزارة الدفاع، بينما تراجعت قوات الشرطة العسكرية من شارع الخليفة المأمون إلى الشوارع الجانبية *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 أبريل 2012)

الرب يسلم مصر ويحفظها


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2012)

*معتصمو "الدفاع" يصلون الظهر.. ويواصلون هتافاتهم ضد "العسكرى"*
*أدى معتصمو وزارة الدفاع صلاة الظهر بشارع الخليفة المأمون، وذلك عقب هدوء الاشتباكات التى اندلعت مساء أمس وحتى فجر اليوم بين المتظاهرين وقوات الشرطة العسكرية. 

فيما يواصل المتظاهرون ترديد الهتافات المناهضة للمجلس العسكرى بمقر اعتصامهم بشارع الخليفة المأمون بالقرب من وزارة الدفاع، قائلين، "يا فنجرى يا أبو صباع هى هى هو لو صباعك دا باتنين واحد ليك والتانى لحسين هى هى هو.. وحسنى هناك عامل عيان هى هى هو". 

وكانت قوات الشرطة العسكرية قد تراجعت من شارع الخليفة المأمون إلى الشوارع الجانبية، فى حين لا تزال الحواجز الأمنية متواجدة، بينما انسحبت المدرعات من أمام جامعة عين شمس. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2012)

*مسيرة لطلاب "عين شمس" للانضمام لمعتصمى وزارة الدفاع *
*نظم العشرات من طلاب جامعة عين شمس مسيرة من الجامعة إلى مقر اعتصام وزارة الدفاع، للتأكيد على مطالبهم بتسليم السلطة فى 30 يونيو وتعديل المادة 28.

وردد الطلاب هتافات "يا دى الذل ويا دى العار أخ بيقتل أخوه بالنار"، "يا طنطاوى قالك إيه قبل ما يمشى سعادة البيه"، ورفعوا لافتات "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر"، و"القصاص القصاص قتلوا إخواتنا بالرصاص".*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أبريل 2012)

*مش هتتعدل ...أعلنوا الأحكام العرفية وحظر تجول ولموا شوية الصُيع دول*
*زهقنا بقى ...ما تتلمى يابلد ....مافيكيش راجل يلمك ؟؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2012)

*استمرار الهتافات ضد "العسكرى".. 
أحد معتصمى "الدفاع": الشرطة العسكرية هددتنا بفض الاعتصام بالقوة*
*يواصل المعتصمون أمام مبنى وزارة الدفاع هتافهم ضد المجلس العسكرى، فى الوقت الذى أكد فيه محمد الغياطى، أحد المشاركين فى الاعتصام أنهم تلقوا تهديدات صباح اليوم من الشرطة العسكرية بفض الاعتصام فى شارع الخليفة المأمون بالقوة، إذا ما لم يفضوه بأنفسهم.

وسادت حالة من الهدوء النسبى، بعد الاشتباكات التى امتدت منذ مساء أمس وحتى فجر اليوم. وقال الغياطى لـ"اليوم السابع": "اللواء حسن الروينى عضو المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة حضر إلى مقر الاعتصام اليوم وطلب منا فض الاعتصام، وأكد أن الشرطة العسكرية قادرة على فضه فى أى وقت".
وأضاف الغيطانى : "الأحداث بدأت أمس بانسحاب قوات الشرطة العسكرية ومدرعاتها ليقوم بعد ذلك البلطجية بالاعتداء على المعتصمين وإطلاق الخرطوش والطلقات الحية، مما أدى الى مقتل خمسة وإصابة أكثر من 300 شخص، ورفضت قوات الشرطة العسكرية أن تستجيب لطلبنا وتتدخل لوقف الاشتباكات التى استمرت حتى فجر اليوم".*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أبريل 2012)

*بنعتدى على منشأة عسكرية ملكنا ؟؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2012)

*أكد الدكتور علاء سيد رئيس جامعة عين شمس فى تصريحات خاصة لليوم السابع، أن أحد معتصمى العباسية توفى منذ ساعات قليلة بمستشفى الدمرداش الجامعى على أثر إصابته بطلق خرطوش فى الرأس  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2012)

*العيادة الميدانية لمعتصمى الدفاع: 350 حالة إصابة حصيلة اشتباكات الأمس*
*وقال الدكتور أحمد ثابت طبيب صيدلى مشارك بالعيادة الميدانية الموجودة فى مقر الاعتصام أمام وزارة الدفاع، أن الإصابات التى تلقتها العيادة كانت عبارة عن إصابات بجروح قطعية وخدوش وإصابات بطلقات الخرطوش، مشيرا إلى أن قائد المنطقة المركزية رفض التدخل لفض الاشتباك بين المتظاهرين والمعتدين عليهم، لافتا إلى أنه أثناء الاشتباكات تم عمل عيادة بمسجد النور بميدان العباسية، إلا أنه تم مهاجمتها من قبل البلطجية، بعد أن تلقت ما يقرب من 200 مصاب قامت بإسعافهم ليتم بعد ذلك نقل الأدوية الموجودة بها إلى العيادة الموجودة بالخليفة المأمون مقر الاعتصام.

وأضاف ثابت، أن هناك أنباء ترددت عن وجود وفيات من المعتصمين فى أحداث الأمس، مشيرا إلى أنهم كانوا ينقلوا الحالات العاجلة إلى أربع مستشفيات هى الدمرداش والحسين ودار الشفاء والزهراء، موضحا أن العيادة الموجدة بمقر الاعتصام الآن تلقت حوالى 150 مصابا.

وقال محمد الغيطانى أحد المعتصمين المشاركين فى مظاهرات وزارة الدفاع، أنهم تلقوا تهديدات صباح اليوم من الشرطة العسكرية، أنه سيتم فض اعتصامهم بالقوة.

وأشار الغيطانى إلى أن الأحداث بالأمس بدأت بعد انسحاب قوات الشرطة العسكرية ومدرعاتها، ليقوم بعد ذلك البلطجية بالاعتداء على المعتصمين، وإطلاق الخرطوش والطلقات، التى أدت إلى إصابة أكثر من 300 شخص، ورفضت قوات الشرطة العسكرية أن تستجيب لطلبنا، وتتدخل لوقف الاشتباكات التى استمرت حتى فجر اليوم طبقا لما ذكره الغيطانى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2012)

*أعلنت جمعية أطباء التحرير، عن أن المستشفى الميدانى الذى أقامته الجمعية، منذ مساء أمس بمسجد النور بالعباسية، استقبل خلال الاشتباكات التى وقعت بالعباسية 4 إصابات بطلقات نارية حية بالذراعين والساقين، منها حالة خطيرة ترددت أنباء عن وفاته بعد نقله لمستشفى الدمرداش الجامعى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2012)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين متظاهرى الدفاع ومجهولين بالعباسية*
*وقعت اشتباكات حادة بين متظاهرى وزارة الدفاع ومجهولين بالحجارة والزجاجات الفارغة والخرطوش من ناحية شارع منشية الصدر، حيث تدخل عدد من العقلاء وأهالى المنطقة لإقامة دورع بشرية للفصل بينهم بعد هدوء الاشتباكات التى لم تسفر عن إصابات، مرددين هتاف "ارجع ارجع".

وأدت الأحداث إلى انتشار حالة من الفزع بمدينة الطلبة الجامعية لجامعة عين شمس، حيث احتشد طلاب المدينة خلف بواباتها لمتابعة الأحداث، وعلى الجانب الآخر ارتدى عدد من المتظاهرين الخوذ وجمع عدد آخر الحجارة بالقرب من الاشتباكات، تحسبا لوقوع أى اشتباكات أخرى، ووضع المتظاهرون المتاريس بناحية شارع الخليفة المأمون لمنع المتظاهرين من الذهاب لمكان الاشتباكات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2012)

*إصابات بطلقات الخرطوش بين المتظاهرين بعد تجدد الاشتباكات بالعباسية*
*تجددت الاشتباكات بين متظاهرى وزارة الدفاع والبلطجية، مساء الأحد، بشارع منشية البكرى المتفرع من شارع الخليفة المأمون، وذلك باستخدام الحجارة وأعيرة الخرطوش وطلقات الصوت وزجاجات المولوتوف، بالإضافة إلى الألعاب النارية والزجاجات الفارغة.

وقد أسفرت الاشتباكات فى دقائقها الأولى عن وقوع عدة إصابات بين صفوف المتظاهرين، ما بين إصابات بطلقات الخرطوش فى أنحاء متفرقة بالجسم، وجروح قطعية وكدمات فى مختلف أنحاء الجسم، والذين تم نقلهم إلى المستشفيات الميدانية بشارع الخليفة المأمون، باستخدام الدراجات البخارية، وذلك لتلقى الإسعافات الأولية.

وعلى الجانب الآخر، أدت حدة الاشتباكات إلى شيوع حالة من الذعر والفزع بين طلاب المدينة الجامعية بجامعة عين شمس، الذين احتشدوا خلف أسوار المدينة لمتابعة الأحداث، مرددين هتاف "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر"، فيما احتشد المتظاهرون بشارع الخليفة المأمون ومنشية البكرى لدعم زملائهم فى مواجهة البلطجية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2012)

*45 حالة إصابة فى اشتباكات متظاهرى وزارة الدفاع ومجهولين*
*أكد الدكتور نبيل عبد الرحمن، طبيب جراحة عامة بالمستشفى الميدانى بشارع الخليفة المأمون، أن المستشفى الميدانى تلقى ما بين 35 حالة مصابة بطلق خرطوش بينهم حالة إصابة فى العين اليسرى، تم تحويلها لمستشفى الدمرداش.

وأشار إلى وجود 10 حالات أخرى مصابة بجروح قطعية بآلات حادة ونتيجة التراشق بالزجاجات الفارغة، وتم عمل الإسعافات اللازمة لها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2012)

*أهالى العباسية يتحدون مع متظاهرى "الدفاع" فى مواجهة البلطجية*
*اتحد عدد كبير من أهالى العباسية مع متظاهرى وزارة الدفاع فى مواجهة البلطجية، الذين يهاجمونهم فى محيط ميدان العباسية، واتفق الأهالى مع المتظاهرين على تكوين لجان شعبية على مداخل الشوارع الجانبية القريبة من مسجد النور، والتى تتجدد فيها الاشتباكات بين الحين والآخر.

وأجرى أحد الأهالى مكالمة هاتفية مع عدد من أبناء المنطقة، للنزول إلى الشارع من أجل المشاركة فى اللجان الشعبية للقبض على البلطجية.

وأكد الأهالى فى حديثهم مع المتظاهرين، أن هؤلاء البلطجية ليسوا من أبناء منطقة العباسية وأنهم مجهولون بالنسبة لهم.

وعلى جانب آخر، توقفت الاشتباكات نسبيا بعد انتقالها لشارع امتداد رمسيس بالقرب من مسجد النور، حيث قام المتظاهرون بالسيطرة على مداخل الكبارى بميدان العباسية لمنع البلطجية من الصعود أعلى تلك الكبارى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2012)

*ألقى معتصمو وزارة الدفاع القبض على 2 من البلطجية، صباح اليوم الاثنين، أثناء الاشتباكات التى دارت بينهما منذ الساعات الأخيرة من مساء أمس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2012)

*بلطجية يقطعون الطريق أمام مسجد النور ويحطمون السيارات فى العباسية*
*قام عدد من البلطجية بقطع الطريق المؤدى إلى وزارة الدفاع بمنطقة العباسية أمام مسجد النور، ومنعوا المواطنين المتوجهين إلى أعمالهم من المرور، وقاموا بتحطيم عدد من السيارات التى حاولت المرور من الشارع.

وأكد شهود العيان بمنطقة العباسية والدمرداش أنهم فوجئوا أثناء استقلالهم عدداً من سيارات الأجرة متجهين إلى شارع رمسيس بعدد من البلطجية يقطعون الطريق أمام مسجد النور بالعباسية وتكسير السيارات وإنزال المواطنين من السيارات لمنعهم من الوصول إلى أعمالهم. 

وقام بعض المواطنين بالنزول من السيارات تجنباً لحدوث أى اشتباكات بينهم وبين البلطجية وفروا إلى محطات المترو.

وكان ميدان العباسية شهد اشتباكات حادة فجر اليوم، الاثنين، بين متظاهرى الدفاع وعدد من البلطجية، مما اضطر أهالى المنطقة إلى الاتحاد مع متظاهرى وزارة الدفاع فى مواجهة البلطجية، الذين يهاجمونهم فى محيط الميدان، واتفق الأهالى مع المتظاهرين على تكوين لجان شعبية على مداخل الشوارع الجانبية القريبة من مسجد النور، والتى تتجدد فيها الاشتباكات بين الحين والآخر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2012)

*عاد الهدوء الحذر مجدداً قبل ظهر اليوم، الاثنين، إلى منطقة العباسية، وسط القاهرة، بعد توقف الاشتباكات التى دارت على مدى ساعتين بين بلطجية مجهولين ومعتصمين بالقرب من محيط مقر وزارة الدفاع*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أبريل 2012)

*شوفوا الصورة !!!*
*من العباسية أول أمبارح*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2012)

*مجهولون يطلقون خرطوش وشماريخ على معتصمى وزارة الدفاع*
*سادت حالة من الذعر بشارع الخليفة المأمون المؤدى إلى وزارة الدفاع، نتيجة قيام مجهولون بإطلاق أعيرة خرطوش وشماريخ على المعتصمين أعلى كوبرى الجامعة، وهو ما أدى إلى حالة من الكر والفر بين صفوف المعتصمين، ومن ثم بادل المجهولون الرشق بالحجارة والطوب مرددين "الله أكبر الله أكبر" و" ثوار أحرار هنكمل المشوار".

وقد قام البعض الآخر بالطرق على الحواجز الحديدية، لتجيشع المعتصمين للدفاع عن أنفسهم.. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2012)

*هدوء حذر يسود المنطقة المحيطة بوزارة الدفاع بعد مواجهات ساخنة*
*سادت حالة من الهدوء الحذر بشارع الخليفة المأمون المؤدى إلى مبنى وزارة الدفاع، بعد توقف إطلاق أعيرة الخرطوش والشماريخ من قبل مجهولين، فيما صعد عدد من المعتصمين أعلى كبرى الجامعة للبحث عن الذين يطلقون الأعيرة، وليتم تأمين الاعتصام من أعلى الكوبرى.

فى السياق ذاته قام عدد من المعتصمين بتجميع الحجارة أسفل كوبرى الجامعة، تحسبا لوقوع أى اشتباكات أخرى، فيما استمرت منصة أنصار الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل فى ترديد بعض الهتافات المنددة بالمجلس العسكرى منها "طنطاوى قتل الثوار، وياللى بتسأل احنا مين إحنا ولاد أبو إسماعيل احنا وكل المصريين، ويسقط يسقط حكم العسكر".

وعاد المعتصمون إلى أماكن مبيتهم، فيما استمر عدد منهم فى تأمين الشوارع وأعلى كوبرى الجامعة تحسبا لتجدد الاشتباكات من جديد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2012)

*انطلق العشرات فى مسيرة من أمام مسجد الفتح برمسيس مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، متجهين إلى وزارة الدفاع بالعباسية، وشارك فيها عدد كبير من الألتراس وشباب الائتلافات الإسلامية والحركات الإسلامية.

ورفع المشاركون فى المسيرة الأعلام المصرية وعدداً من اللافتات مكتوب عليها أختلف معاك فيما تقول ولكنى أدفع عنك لما تقول".

وردد المشاركون فى المسيرة "ياللى بتسأل إيه الحل المجلس لازم يتحل" و"اضرب نار اضرب حى يا طنطاوى دورك جي" و"ارفع كل رايات النصر إحنا شباب بنحرر مصر"، وقد انضم عدد من الأهالى أثناء سيرهم بشارع رمسيس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2012)

*معتصمو العباسية يتجمهرون أمام وزارة الدفاع بعد انضمام مسيرة "الفتح"*
*اتجه الشباب المعتصمون بميدان بالعباسية إلى وزارة الدفاع بشارع الخليفة المأمون، بعد أن انضمت إليهم مسيرة مسجد الفتح، فيما قامت الشرطة العسكرية بالاستعداد لمنعهم من المرور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2012)

*نظمت حملة "عسكر كاذبون" عروض فيديو أمام جنود القوات المسلحة المتركزين بشارع الخليفة المأمون بالقرب من وزارة الدفاع، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*نشبت اشتباكات منذ قليل بميدان العباسية بين عدد من البلطجية ومتظاهرين بمحيط وزارة الدفاع، بالمولوتوف والخرطوش والألعاب النارية والحجارة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*أطلق مجهولون قنابل مسيلة للدموع خلال اشتباكاتهم مع متظاهرى وزارة الدفاع، إضافة إلى إطلاق طلاقات الخرطوش والألعاب النارية وزجاجات المولوتوف والحجارة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*تزايد عدد مصابى اشتباكات "الدفاع" ونقل الحالات الخطرة لـ"الدمرداش"
 تزايدت حالات الإصابات بالاختناقات، بمحيط وزارة الدفاع، بسبب القنابل المسيلة للدموع، والجروح القطعية بأنحاء الجسم المتفرقة نتيجة استخدام الأسلحة البيضاء،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*سماع أصوات "آلى" فى اشتباكات "الدفاع".. وإخماد حريق بمحطة وقود
   تزايدت حدة الاشتباكات بين متظاهرى وزارة الدفاع، والبلطجية فى محيط مقر اعتصام وزارة الدفاع، وانتقلت الاشتباكات بالشوارع القريبة من مسجد النور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*إصابات برصاص حى فى اشتباكات محيط وزارة الدفاع
 أصيب عدد من المتظاهرين بمحيط وزارة الدفاع برصاصات نار حى، بعد هجوم مجهولين عليهم فجر اليوم الأربعاء، وقد تم نقل المصابين إلى المستشفى الميدانى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*توقفت  الاشتباكات بين عدد من البلطجية ومعتصمى وزارة الدفاع،  التى أسفرت عن إصابة العشرات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*قال عدد من أطباء المستشفى الميدانى الكائنة بشارع الخليفة المأمون، بمحيط وزارة الدفاع، إنه استشهد 5 أشخاص نتيجة الاشتباكات التى دارت فجر اليوم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

_*معتصمو الدفاع يلقون الحجارة على الأمن بعد استشهاد وإصابة زملائهم
  ألقى العشرات من المعتصمين بمحيط وزارة الدفاع الحجارة على قوات الجيش المتمركزة فى شارع الخليفة المأمون.*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

* قال طبيب بالمستشفى الميدانى الكائن بشارع الخليفة المأمون، إنه وصلتهم أنباء تفيد بأن الحالة السادسه المتواجدة بمستشفى دار الشفاء قد توفيت.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*تجددت الاشتباكات مرة أخرى صباح اليوم الأربعاء، بين عدد من البلطجية ومتظاهرى وزارة الدفاع بالقرب من محطة مترو العباسية. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*ألقى المتظاهرون بمحيط وزارة الدفاع القبض على 3 بلطجية صباح اليوم، عقب تجدد الاشتباكات بين الطرفين واحتجز المتظاهرون البلطجية فى إحدى الخيام بمقر الاعتصام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*البلطجية يحاصرون مستشفى دار الشفاء ويمنعون المصابين من تلقى العلاج*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*أطباء التحرير: شهيدان و25 مصاباً بطلقات نارية فى مذبحة الأربعاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*تواصلت الاشتباكات بين معتصمى وزارة الدفاع وعدد من البلطجية بميدان العباسية، وتمكن المعتصمون من التقدم وتراجع البلطجية إلى الخلف فى موقف الأتوبيس ومحطة مترو العباسية الخط الثالث.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*"الصحة": وفاة 5 أشخاص وإصابة 45 آخرين باشتباكات الدفاع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*ناشدت جمعية أطباء التحرير، فى بيان لها اليوم الأربعاء، الأطباء والمتطوعين بالنزول لميدان العباسية لإنقاذ المصابين، خاصة بعد ما وصفوه بـ"مذبحة الأربعاء" والتى أسفرت عن وقوع 5 حالات وفاة حتى الآن، مؤكدين على أن الطريق الوحيد الآمن لدخول العباسية حاليا هو طريق صلاح سالم.*


----------



## BITAR (2 مايو 2012)

*رحمتك يا رب*​


----------



## BITAR (2 مايو 2012)

*أكد د.عزت عبد الوهاب مدير مستشفيات جامعة عين شمس، أن مستشفيات الجامعة لم تستقبل أى حالة من مصابى أحداث العباسية، وأضاف أنه تم نقل جميع المصابين لمستشفى دار الشفاء، موكداً أنه متواجد بمكتبه بالعباسية منذ فجر اليوم تحسباً لحدوث أى مشاكل لافتا إلى أن مستشفيات الجامعة على استعداد تام لاستقبال الحالات المصابة.*​ *وأكد شادى عبد الحميد الأمين المساعد لاتحاد طلاب جامعة عين شمس، أن زميلهم أبو الحسن إبراهيم الطالب بالفرقة الثالثة بكلية الطب توفى فجر اليوم بمستشفى دار الشفاء برصاصة بالرأس أثناء تواجده بميدان العباسية مع المتظاهرين، موكداً أن البلطجية احتلوا بوابات المستشفى ويعتدون بالضرب على كل من يأتى لتلقى العلاج.*
*وأشار شادى إلى أن جامعة عين شمس محاطة بالبلطجية من كل جانب وبالأخص من ناحية المدينة الجامعية التى تقترب من محطة مترو الأنفاق التى يستقر بها البلطجية.*
*وأوضح شادى، أن الأسبوع القادم سيشهد تصعيدا لموقف اتحاد طلاب جامعة عين شمس ضد المجلس العسكرى وحكومة د.كمال الجنزورى على حد قوله.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

* فى الليلة الخامسة لاعتصام الدفاع.. 

                           الأسلحة النارية لأنصارأبوإسماعيل تظهربالعباسية 




*
* 




 جانب من اشتباكات العباسية ​ *​* 
*[YOUTUBE]6MBVrcBOvzU[/YOUTUBE]
* 

                                                                    تقرير- محمود فايد:                             منذ 10 دقيقة 30 ثانية           
     رصدت "بوابة الوفد" كواليس الليلة الخامسة  لاعتصام أنصار الشيخ حازم صلاح  أبو إسماعيل والعديد من القوى الثورية  والشبابية فى محيط  وزارة الدفاع  بمنطقة العباسية، التى شهدت مفاجأتين من  العيار الثقيل؛ حيث تفاجأ  المعتصمون بإطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع عليهم من  أعلى كوبرى العباسية من قبل  مجموعة من البلطجية والذى لا يُطلق إلا من قبل  رجال الأمن المركزى بوزارة  الداخلية.
     وكانت المفاجأة الثانية هى ظهور أسلحة نارية من  جانب المعتصمين واستخدامها  لرد هجوم البلطجية عليهم من جميع الجهات وذلك  بعد فشلهم فى التصدى للهجوم  بالدروع الخشبية والعصى، بالإضافة إلى قنابل  المولوتوف والحجارة وذلك فى  الوقت الذى تم فيه استخدام الأسلحة لإرهاب  البلطجية وإجبراهم على التراجع  عن محيط وزارة الدفاع.
    بدأت أحداث الليلة الخامسة فى تمام الساعة الواحد والنصف بعد منتصف  الليل  بقيام مجموعة من البلطجية باعتلاء كوبرى العباسية للهجوم على  المعتصمين  بشارع الخليفة المأمون، بينما حاول المتظاهرون حماية أنفسهم  بالدروع  الخشبية؛ فى الوقت الذى تم الاعتداء عليهم بزجاجات المولوتوف  والخرطوش  والألعاب النارية والحجارة، وذلك بعد حالة من الهدوء التى شهدتها  منطقتا  العباسية ومحيط وزارة الدفاع.
    واستمرت الاشتباكات إلى أن تحولت إلى ساحة قتال وحرب أهلية بين  المعتصمين  والبلطجية، وذلك بعد تزايد إطلاق قنابل الخرطوش والقنابل  المسيلة للدموع  مما تسبب فى سقوط المئات من المصابين نتيجه الاختناقات  وطلقات الخرطوش إلى  أن نجح البلطجية فى استدراج المعتصمين إلى شارع امتداد  رمسيس فى الساحة  المواجهة لمسجد النور بالعباسية.
    وتزايدت حدة الاشتباكات إلى أن تم سماع دوى طلقات نارية وأصوات أعيرة   نارية صادرة من أسلحة آلية بشكل متدرج، بالإضافة إلى قنابل المولوتوف   والخرطوش من أعلى المبانى المجاورة مما أدى إلى حدوث حالة من الكر والفر   بين المعتصمين والبلطجية فى ساحة النور والشوارع الجانبية.
    وبتزايد أعداد المصابين فى صفوف المتظاهرين وغياب سيارات الاسعاف ،  طالب  المعتصمون المتظاهرين بالرجوع إلى مقر الاعتصام وعدم الانجراف وراء   البلطجية حتى لا يكونوا مصيدة لهم.
    ورفع المؤذن آذان الفجر من مسجد النور وجميع المتظاهرين مشغولون  بالقتال  ضد البلطجية ولم يستطيعوا صلاة الفجر، فى الوقت الذى ظهر فيه أحد  أنصار أبو  إسماعيل رافعا سلاحا ناريا متوعدا من يقوم بتصويره أن يطلق  النيران عليه،  مؤكدا أنه رفع هذا السلاح من أجل محاربة البلطجية التى  يعتدون على  المعتصمين الشرفاء .
    وخرجت سيارتان من مقر الاعتصام، الأولى حمراء وبداخلها 3 ملثمين  والثانية  زرقاء وتم رفع أرقام السيارتين ويظهر السلاح الآلى من الداخل  وقاموا  بالاتفاق مع باقى المتظاهرين بأنه سيقومون بالهجوم على البلطجية  وإطلاق  الأعيرة النارية فى الهواء من أجل إرهابهم وليس لقتلهم حتى يبتعدوا  عنهم  ويتركوهم.
    ونجح المتظاهرون فى إرهاب البلطجية ومطارداتهم فى الشوارع الجانبية   وإجبارهم على الانصراف من محيط وزارة الدفاع ومن ثم قاموا بالرجوع إلى مقر   الاعتصام.
    وانتهت الليلة بمصرع خمسة أفراد واصابة العشرات التى تم نقلها لمستشفى دار الشفاء .
    وبعد ذلك قرر المعتصمون  إغلاق جميع المداخل والمخارج المؤدية إلى  ميدان  العباسية ومنها إلى وزارة الدفاع بالإضافة إلى وقف حركة المواصلات  ومنع  مرور السيارات ووضع المتاريس والحواجز الحديدية فى مطلع كوبرى  العباسية.
    وأكد المعتصمون أنهم لن يسمحوا لأى سيارة أن تمر على دماء زملائهم التى   أهدرها البلطجية، واتهم المعتصمون  الامن بالتعاون مع البلطجية وقالوا:  "إن  البلطجية قاموا باستخدام الغاز المسيل للدموع بالإضافة إلى أسلحة  الخرطوش  مما يعنى أنهم على علاقة بقوات الأمن، خاصة أن هذه الأسلحة  والأدوات لا  يستخدمها إلا قوات الأمن التابعة للداخلية والشرطة العسكرية".

بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

* مع تزايد حدة الاشتباكات.. 

   						البنوك تغلق فروعها فى العباسية 




*
* 



 جانب من اشتباكات العباسية ​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								متابعة – رشا حمدي 			 	   		منذ 14 دقيقة 36 ثانية  		 
 	أغلقت البنوك فروعها في منطقة العباسية بعد ارتفاع  حدة الاشتباكات بين  المعتصمين أمام وزارة الدفاع وبلطجية يحملون الطوب  والأسلحة الحادة  والأسلحة النارية.
 	وتجددت الاشتباكات فجر اليوم الأربعاء بين المعتصمين  والبلطجية  مما أسفر  عن 8 حالات وفاة, معظمها نتيجة طلق نارى بالرأس  واصابة المئات بجروح خطيرة.

بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية ​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*أغلاق محطة مترو العباسية و محاولات أمنية للسيطرة على أحداث ميدان العباسيه *





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*صورة للشهيد عاطف الجوهرى بعد قتله امس *



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*وزارة_الدفاع | الرصاص الحى الذى تم اطلاقه على المعتصمين امس *



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*وزارة_الدفاع |خاص | أحد المصابين فى الإشتباكات الدامية التى شهدها ميدان العباسية فجر الأربعاء*

 تصوير : إسماعيل الشريف


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*المتظاهرون يعثرون على وجبات تابعة للقوات المسلحة ( دار المدرعات ) بحوزة البلطجية أثناء الإشتباكات بميدان العباسية فجر الأربعاء

 تصوير : ميسرة محمود* *


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*مصر |  المستشفى الميداني: 15 قتيلا باعتصام الدفاع حتى الآن.. وسيارات الإسعاف تنقل المصابين للبلطجية 
**


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

اخبار #مصر |  #بوابة_الفجر | محدش يجئ مترو نهائى نهائى اللى هيجى مترو حاجة من إاتنين  يا هيتشرح يا هيتدبح اللى عايز يروح العباسية تبقى جماعة مع بعضها ويجو عن  طريق العربيات. #ENN #MOD #Egypt #Tahrir




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

* وصول مسيرة من ميدان التحرير إلى ميدان العباسية لدعم المعتصمين 
**


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*صورة للشهيد الدكتور ابوالحسن ابراهيم طالب فى طب عين شمس قتل برصاصة فى الرأس فى مذبحة العباسة اليوم 
**


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*النار مشتعلة الآن في محطة #العباسية 
**


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*





أبو الفتوح * 
*أعلن الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية وقف  أنشطة حملته الانتخابية اليوم، وقال أبو الفتوح في تدوينة له على موقع  التواصل الاجتماعي «تويتر»  «أعلن وقف أنشطة حملتي الانتخابية اليوم»، وكان  من المقرر أن يبدأ أبو الفتوح حملته الانتخابية رسميا اليوم منطلقة من  ساقية الصاوي.*
*وكان أبو الفتوح قد علق على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي «تويتر» حول أحداث  العباسية قائلا «واجب الدولة حماية الاعتصامات السلمية، ليس دور المواطن  التصدي يوميا لمحاولات فض اعتصام، على البرلمان إيقاظ وزير الداخلية ليؤدي  وظيفته».*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*




احداث العباسية    تصوير-محمد الشاهد* 
*العسكرى مازال يعطينا الوحى لكتابة سيناريوهات عن فترة مظلمة فى  تاريخنا، فبعدما كنا نفخر بالجيش المصرى القادر على حماية حدودنا، نتساءل  كيف جاء الينا هذا التصور، وهل هذا الاحترام نقله الينا المخلوع، فكيف  يحكمنا من هو غير قادر على تأمين عشرات المتظاهرين، واين الداخلية التى  مازالت مغيبة عما يحدث، ام ان الطرف الثالث مازال يحكمنا، اكل هذا بسبب  الاحتجاج على المادة 28 من قانون انتخابات الرئاسة، ألا يعرف العسكرى ان  الثورة اخلعت رئيسه البائد، ام ان المطالبة بسقوطه وكانها الذات الملكية .*
*ولكن العسكرى نسى كتابة فصل من السيناريو الجديد الخاص باحداث العباسية  الا وهو مؤتمرا صحفيا خاصا بالاحداث يطل علينا منه احد القيادات العسكرية  الجديدة، الذين يختبرهم العسكرى على مدى قدرتهم على مجابهة المواطنين بكل  جراءة ويقولون لنا نهاية «الفيلم» السيناريو الا وهو ان الطرف الثالث يريد  ان يقضى على الدولة،و اين هى حكومة الجنزورى المتمثلة فى اهم قيادتها  «الداخلية» التى لم تظهر حتى الآن «الا لو كان وجودها هو الدائم فى كافة  الاشتباكات التى مرت علينا».*
*العسكرى مغيب، والداخلية لا نعلم اماكن تواجدها، والبرلمان معلق جلساته،  لارضاء حزب الاغلبية، اين هو الممثل للشعب الآن، ومن الذى سيدافع عنه،  انها نفس اساليب النظام البائد.*
*من جانبها، أكدت الدكتورة هبة رؤوف عبر حسابها الشخصي على تويتر أن عجز  كل من الداخلية والجيش عن تأمين المستشفيات متكرر منذ الثورة لكن أن يصبح  مستشفى في دائرة مثل هذه تحت سيطرة كاملة للبلطجية فيقتلوا الجرحى «عار».*


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*مصطفى النجار : يعتذر عن لقاء المجلس العسكري اليوم و يدعو الكتاتني لعقد جلسة طارئة للبرلمان*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*وزارة_الدفاع| الجزيرة: مسؤول بالمستشفى الميداني بـ #العباسية يقول أن ثمانية من المعتصمين قتلوا منذ بدء الإشتباكات أمس وحتى ال*آن.
* 




واضح ان في تضارب في اعداد المتوفين
حتي الان 
5 و 15 و 8
*​


----------



## BITAR (2 مايو 2012)

*القاهرة - أ ش أ*
*اعلنت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن القاهرة، تمكنها من القاء القبض على شخصين بحوزتهما 24 نبلة والف بلية زجاج بقصد استخدامها فى الدفاع عن المعتصمين بمحيط وزارة الدفاع.*
*وكانت الخدمات الأمنية المعينة لملاحظة الحالة بميدان الأزهر بدائرة قسم شرطة الجمالية قد تمكنت من ضبط كل من المدعو حسام الدين ع.ا (32 سنة سائق) مقيم بشبرا الخيمة بالقليوبية، والمدعو أحمد ا.م (35 سنة خطيب بجمعية المجد الإسلامية التابعة للجامع الأزهر) ومقيم بذات العنوان؛ وذلك حال سيرهما بمنطقة الأزهر وبحيازتهما الف بلية زجاج و24 نبلة.*
*وبمواجهتهما بما أسفر عنه الضبط قررا بأنهما من أنصار المرشح المستبعد حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل المعتصمين بميدان العباسية، واعترفا بحيازتهما للمضبوطات بقصد استخدامها فى الدفاع عن أنفسهم بالميدان .*
*وتحرر عن الواقعة المحضر اللازم وأخطرت النيابة العامة لمباشرة التحقيق.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*يا رب ارحمنا واحمى بلدنا​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*اخبار #مصر | #صباحي |  لن نقبل استمرار استباحة دماء المصريين وإهدار حقوقهم في التظاهر والاعتصام  السلمى،وسنحمي شبابنا ولو باجسادنا.دم المصري وأمنه في رقبة من يحكمون*

*


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*وزارة_الدفاع | عاجل | مصدر عسكري: قوات المنطقة المركزية العسكرية تتحرك الآن لفض الاشتباك في العباسية*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*البرادعي | مجزرة فى العباسية: مجلس عسكرى وحكومة عاجزون عن توفير الأمن أومتواطئون . فشلتم. إرحلوا. مصر تنهار على إيديكم.**


*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*علاء عبد الفتاح وسط العشرات أمام "الفتح" للانطلاق فى مسيرة للدفاع 
 تجمع العشرات من المتظاهرين أمام مسجد الفتح بميدان رمسيس، صباح اليوم الأربعاء، استعدادا للخروج فى مسيرة تتجه إلى وزارة الدفاع للتضامن مع متظاهرى الدفاع وتنديدا بالاشتباكات الدامية بميدان العباسية التى راح ضحيتها 5 قتلى و45 مصابا آخرين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*المستشفى الميدانى: 8 قتلى و100 مصاب حصيلة اشتباكات العباسية
  أعلن الدكتور صالح محمد، المسئول عن المستشفى الميدانى بالعباسية، أن هناك 8 من المعتصمين سقطوا قتلى نتيجة الاشتباكات التى اندلعت بين المعتصمين وعدد من البلطجية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*شهدت مسيرة مسجد الفتح المتجهة إلى وزارة الدفاع، حالة من الاستنفار بين المتظاهرين، مما دفعهم إلى جمع الحجارة من الشارع قبل وصولهم ميدان العباسية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*أعلنت حركة شباب 6 أبريل عن "استشهاد" إبراهيم أبو الحسن الطالب بجامعة عين شمس والعضو بالحركة صباح اليوم، أثر إصابته بطلق نارى بالرأس، كما أصيب عضوان بالحركة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*وصلت المسيرة المنطلقة من أمام مسجد الفتح، والتى تضم العشرات من الأشخاص إلى ميدان العباسية للتضامن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*تحركت قوات المنطقة العسكرية المركزية الآن لفض الاشتباكات الدائرة فى منطقة العباسية ومنطقة وزارة الدفاع، وذلك بعد استمرار الاشتباكات بين المعتصمين والبلطجية، *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*بدء انتشار للأمن المركزي والجيش ودخول المدرعات الآن للمنطقة 
**


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*حزب الحرية والعدالة يُقاطع اجتماع المجلس العسكري عقب أحداث العباسية 


 بيان صحفي لحزب الحرية والعدالة حول أحداث العباسية اليوم الأربعاء 2/5/2012 * *

 يعلن حزب الحرية والعدالة عن مقاطعته لاجتماع المجلس العس* *كري  مع الاحزاب السياسية المقرر عقده اليوم نظراً لتصاعد الاحداث الدامية في  ميدان العباسية وما يلوح في الافق من محاولات لاعاقة تسليم السلطة طبقاً  للجدول الزمني المقرر له.
 ويعتزم الحزب عقد مؤتمر صحفي الساعة الواحدة  والنصف ظهر اليوم بمقر الحزب بشارع منصور لتوضيح موقفه الرسمي الرافض  لأحداث العنف بميدان العباسية.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*باسم يوسف | كنا بنزعل ان خبر مقتل اخواتنا في فلسطين بقى مجرد رقم في خبر.بقالنا سنة ده حالنا كمان في مصر**


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*




* 

*  نرمين هرم  *

* 	أكد مصدر لـ"رصد.كوم"  أن عدد من معتصمي وزارة الدفاع  قبضوا على عدد من  البلطجية  خلال فترة اعتصامهم ، وعلى الجانب الأخر يقوم البلطجية  باختطاف  عدد من المعتصمين في الشوارع الجانبية لمحيط وزارة الدفاع وذلك لإجبار هم  على تبادل"الرهائن".

	يُذكر أن البلطجية في محيط وزارة الدفاع يهاجمون سيارات الإسعاف التي تنقل  المصابين ويقوموا باختطاف الجرحى . هذا ما صرح به " أحمد حجازي" سائق  سيارة إسعاف قائلاً "البلطجية ضربوني على رأسي بمسدس وخطفوا المصابين"

	وأضاف قائلاً أن هناك عدد كبير من البلطجية منتشرين في الشوارع الجانبية لميدان العباسية يقومون باختطاف المصابين والاعتداء عليهم .* *

	ومن جانبه أكد " فوزي محمد" طبيب أن البلطجية انتشروا في محيط مستشفى دار الشفاء والبكري يعتدون على المصابين وسيارات الإسعاف.* ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*الأمن المركزى يعزز وجوده حول الكاتدرائية بعد اشتباكات العباسية *
*عززت قوات الأمن المركزى وجودها حول مقر الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية عقب تجدد الاشتباكات بين المعتصمين والبلطجية ودفعت قوات الأمن 9 سيارات ومدرعة لمقر الكاتدرائية.

وقام عدد من أهالى العباسية بغلق الشوارع المحيطة بالميدان ووضع الحواجز وإشعال الكاوتشات فى ظل استمرار اشتباك البلطجية مع المتظاهرين الذين قاموا بإغلاق كوبرى أكتوبر لمنع البلطجية من الصعود إليه والتمكن من الاعتداء عليهم من خلاله.

ولا تزال العيادة الميدانية تستقبل المصابين وعلاجهم فى ظل استمرار الاشتباكات بين المعتصمين والبلطجية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*أكد طارق سعيد، المسئول عن المستشفى الميدانى لمعتصمى وزارة الدفاع، أن الحصيلة الأخيرة للاشتباكات بين معتصمى وزارة الدفاع والبلطجية قد ارتفعت إلى 11 قتيل سقطوا اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*أكد د.خالد الخطيب، رئيس الإدارة المركزية للرعاية العاجلة والطوارئ بوزارة الصحة، أن عدد الوفيات فى أحداث العباسية وصل إلى 6 وفيات و79 إصابة منذ فجر اليوم الأربعاء، وبدء تجدد الاشتباكات فى محيط ميدان العباسية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*إغلاق محطة مترو العباسية وفروع البنوك بسبب الاشتباكات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*أبو إسماعيل: لقاء "العسكرى" و"الأحزاب" محلل للفتك بالمتظاهرين *
*قال الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل "أخشى أن يكون لقاء المجلس العسكرى اليوم بالأحزاب الإسلامية والسياسية مجرد "محلل" للفتك بأنصاره والمتواجدين فى الاعتصامات حاليا، وأن يستخدم غبار أزمة الحكومة والبرلمان للمبادلة والمقايضة الإعلامية مع إيقاع جريمة قتل متظاهرى وزارة الدفاع فى أحداث العباسية.

ووجه أبو إسماعيل نداء للأحزاب السياسية عبر صفحته على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "الفيس بوك"، قائلا: فى هذه اللحظة الفاجعة والأنباء تنقل إلينا حالة الفتك بالناس فى الشوارع فى منطقة العباسية صنوفا وألوانا من الاستفراد بهم فإننى أسأل الأحزاب السياسية والأحزاب الإسلامية سؤالا صارخا فى هذه اللحظة بالذات، كيف يا ترى ستقابلون المجلس العسكرى اليوم ووجوهكم فى وجوههم ودماء الناس تسيل على الطرقات من ورائكم؟ هل ستجدون أى متسع للحديث فى موضوعاتكم المجهز لها هذا الاجتماع؟ هل ستتركون النزيف على الأسفلت يسيل وراءكم وتتكلمون فى الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور وتغيير الحكومة أم عندكم وقفة لما حدث بالأمس؟.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]KQ0b_bANScQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]TeDl9pbYUtU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*سيرة الفتح تصل لموقع الاشتباكات بالعباسية وتهتف بسقوط العسكر

  الأربعاء، 2 مايو  2012 - 11:43






                             مسيرة الفتح 
كتب على حسان

وصلت المسيرة المنطلقة من أمام مسجد الفتح، والتى تضم  العشرات من  الأشخاص إلى ميدان العباسية للتضامن، مع المتظاهرين المتواجدين  بشارع  الخليفة المأمون والمطالبة بإسقاط حكم المجلس العسكرى وتنديدا  بالاشتباكات  الدامية بمحيط الميدان.

وتتواصل الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والبلطجية بالعباسية، فيما يردد   المشاركون فى المسيرة هتافات ضد المجلس العسكرى منها "جيشنا فوق الرأس   مرفوع والمجلس تبع المخلوع.. بلدى بلدى طنطاوى حرق بلدى، بلدى بلدى طنطاوى   قتل ولدى، كلمة فى ودنك يا حربية إحنا اللى ضربنا الداخلية، القضية مش   شاويش ولا عسكرى غلبان فى الجيش.. دى قضية مجلس عار حط الشعب فى وش الجيش،   يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر أيوه بنهتف ضد العسكر ..احنا الشعب الخط الأحمر". 






اليوم السابع
* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*الشباب يقف امام المدرعات والهتاف "  قالوا ولاد أبو إسماعيل واحنا كل المصريين  "**


*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*أصيب المعتصمون المتواجدون بشارع الخيلفة المأمون بحالة من الفزع بعد تردد أنباء عن قدوم قوات المنطقة المركزية العسكرية، لفض الاعتصام بالقوة، *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

* الأمن المركزي وسياج يفصل بين المتظاهرين والبلطجية 
**


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*مصر | طبيب #ابواسماعيل : الشيخ حازم مريض جداً وطلب مني فض الأعتصام فوراً 
**


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*وزارة_الدفاع | قبل قليل، الاشتباكات مستمرة في العباسية، رغم تصريحات مصدر عسكري بنجاح قوات الجيش في انهائها*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*وزارة_الدفاع | وصول سيارات ومدرعات الأمن المركزى لوقف إشتباكات العباسية وفض الإعتصام #mod


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*رئيس حى الوايلى: 4 ملايين جنيه خسائر أحداث #العباسية الأولية*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*وزارة_الدفاع |النائب عمرو زكي عن حزب الحرية والعدالة: المجلس العسكري  فاشل أو متواطئ في إدارة البلاد وأحمله المسئولية عن كل ما يحدث وحكومة  الجنزوري متواطئة*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]g9c8RNzgQuE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*مسيرة وزارة الدفاع - ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﻋﺒﺮ ﻣﻜﺒﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺕ يؤكد 

 ﺍﻟﻮﺯﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻟﻚ ﻭﻣﺤﺎﻭﻻت* *
  ﺍﻥ ﻓﻰ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻗﺘﺮﺍﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻻﺷﺘﺒﺎﻙ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺍﺕ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻟﻪ
 ﻋﻮﺍﻗﺐ ﺳﻠﺒﻴــﺔ ﺳﻮﻑ ﺗﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻗﻮﺍﺕ
 ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﻓﻮﺭﺍ ﻭﺗﻮﻛـﺪ ﻗﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪﻩ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻭﺯﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﻓﻰ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ
 ﺗﺨﻄﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻈﺎﻫﺮﻳﻦ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﻁ
 ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺗﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻌﻬﻢ ﻻﻥ ﻭﺯﺍﺭﺓ
 ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﻣﻨﺸﺎﺓ ﺳﻴﺎﺩﻳﺔ ﻭﻻ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺪﻯ
 ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ
 ﻭﺍﻛﺪﻭ ﻋﺒﺮ ﻣﻜﺒﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ
 ﻗﺎﺩﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﻋﻦ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻭﻳﻄﻠﺐ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻻﺣﺘﻜﺎﻙ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﻗﺎﺩﺭ
ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻓﻰ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﺗﺠﺎﻭﺯ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻭﺩ
*​


----------



## oesi no (2 مايو 2012)

الموضوع هناك ابتدى يقلب بجد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*   						مصدر عسكرى: الجيش نجح فى فض الاشتباكات 



*
* 




​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتبت - مروة شاكر: 			 	 

 	أكد مصدر عسكري أن قوات الجيش نجحت في وقف  الاشتباكات بين المعتصمين  والبلطجية بالعباسية، بعد أن تحركت قوات من  المنطقة المركزية لميدان  العباسية لفض الاشتباكات التى تدور بين المعتصمين  وعدد من البلطجية فى محيط  وزارة الدفاع – بحسب قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر.
 	فيما تستمر الاشتباكات وحالات الكر والفر بين  المعتصمين في منطقة العباسية  ومحيط وزارة الدفاع، بالإضافة لتزايد أعداد  القتلى والجرحى من جانب  المعتصمين بعد هجوم عدد من البلطجية عليهم، حيث  تصاعدت حدة الاشتباكات بين  المعتصمين وعدد من البلطجية الذين قاموا بإطلاق  الأعيرة النارية والخرطوش  باتجاه المعتصمين، بعد اعتلائهم كوبري 6 اكتوبر  وقطع كوبري العباسية.

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - مصدر عسكرى: الجيش نجح فى فض الاشتباكات 
​* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*"عاشور": أحداث الدفاع "فوضى" وعلى أنصار أبو إسماعيل العودة للتحرير

  الأربعاء، 2 مايو  2012 - 13:11






                             سامح عاشور - نقيب المحامين 
كتب محمود حسين




 
وصف سامح عاشور، نقيب المحامين، ورئيس المجلس الاستشارى،  الأحداث  أمام وزارة الدفاع بشارع الخليفة المأمون ومحيط ميدان العباسية،  والتى راح  ضحيتها مساء أمس، واليوم الأربعاء، نحو 11 قتيلاً و100 مصاب على  خلفية  الاشتباكات المستمرة بين المعتصمين والبلطجية، بأنها فوضى ليست  محمودة  العواقب.

وقال "عاشور" لـ"اليوم السابع"، يجب أن يعود المعتصمون أمام وزارة الدفاع   إلى ميدان التحرير أو العودة إلى منازلهم بطرق سلمية حقنا للدماء، مطالبا   قوات الأمن بضبط النفس فى التعامل مع المعتصمين. 



اليوم السابع
* ​


----------



## bob (2 مايو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]r03lZSllf-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zezza (2 مايو 2012)

*الوضع هناك صعب جداا 
بنات خالو كلمتهم و قالولى قفلوا المدارس من الساعة 9 الصبح و روحوا الطلبة بدرى عشان كانوا متوقعين اللى هيحصل *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

بدء انسحاب مدرعات الجيش من مناطق متعددة وبقاء الأمن المركزي #Enn #Egypt #Abbasya #MOD  - عدسة عبد المنعم عبد الحميد


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*بلال فضل : الناس اللي طلعت في الجزيرة مباشر دول لازم يتحقق معاهم يا إما  يثبتوا كلامهم يا إما يتحاكموا بتهمة نشر الشائعات.احتفظوا بالتسجيل لإنه  خطير

 - يذكر انه منذ قليل عرضت الجزيرة بث لأشخاص من العباسية  يتهمون المتظاهرين وأنصار #ابواسماعيل بحمل أسلحة آلية والتهجم عليهم في  المنازل وحدوث وفيات بين الأهالي*​


----------



## grges monir (2 مايو 2012)

الدنيا ولعت يعنى بدون اسباب تؤدى الى هذة الاحداث الفوضوية ؟؟


----------



## grges monir (2 مايو 2012)

zezza قال:


> *الوضع هناك صعب جداا
> بنات خالو كلمتهم و قالولى قفلوا المدارس من الساعة 9 الصبح و روحوا الطلبة بدرى عشان كانوا متوقعين اللى هيحصل *


يابخت الطلبة
عاوزينها تولع اكتر اكيد عشان يلغوا الامتحانات بالمرة ههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> الدنيا ولعت يعنى بدون اسباب تؤدى الى هذة الاحداث الفوضوية ؟؟



*اصل اللهو الخفي كان في رحله عمره 
وطال عمره اشتكاله من اللي عملوه فيه ولاد بلده
الراجل مخلصوش الشهاده لله 
فرجع ياخدله حقه ويعلن عن عودته 
في نفس الوقت تم الاعن عن عوده العمل في السفاره السعوديه 
من الاسبوع  القادم 
يا محاسن الصدف 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مصر | طبيب #ابواسماعيل : الشيخ حازم مريض جداً وطلب مني فض الأعتصام فوراً
> **
> 
> 
> *​



*ربنا يشفى البلد منه ..*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ربنا يشفى البلد منه ..*



* زمانه بيضرب علي وشه 
وبيقول كبرت منك اوي يا ابو الحزازيم

وطلع اشاعه مرضه 
لانه كل ما يتزنق يقول تعبان
*​


----------



## grges monir (2 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اصل اللهو الخفي كان في رحله عمره
> وطال عمره اشتكاله من اللي عملوه فيه ولاد بلده
> الراجل مخلصوش الشهاده لله
> فرجع ياخدله حقه ويعلن عن عودته
> ...


شكرا للمستشار السياسى لمنتدنا عياد كرم اللة وجهة هههه
ادام اللة لنا جهودك فى توضيح الصورة يا كبير


----------



## zezza (2 مايو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> يابخت الطلبة
> عاوزينها تولع اكتر اكيد عشان يلغوا الامتحانات بالمرة ههههه



*ممكن مع الطلبة العادية بس مش بنات خالو 
دول مش طبيبعببن عكس كل العيال بيحبوا المدارس هههههههه عيال غريبة *


----------



## grges monir (2 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ربنا يشفى البلد منه ..*


مظنش دلوقت دونا 
بس هياخد وقت  كتيررررررر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> شكرا للمستشار السياسى لمنتدنا عياد كرم اللة وجهة هههه
> ادام اللة لنا جهودك فى توضيح الصورة يا كبير


*شكراً شكراً
دعونا نعمل في صمت 
*​


----------



## grges monir (2 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *شكراً شكراً
> دعونا نعمل في صمت
> *​


العفو العفو
بس اليومين مش ينفع صمت كل حاجة صوتها عالى اليومين دول عياد


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*هذا الحازم لازم يتعدم فى ميدان عام
كل الدم اللى راح ده فى رقبته وبسبب اطماعه
ربنا مش هيسيبه ..*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هذا الحازم لازم يتعدم فى ميدان عام
> كل الدم اللى راح ده فى رقبته وبسبب اطماعه
> ربنا مش هيسيبه ..*



* فعلا يتعدم رميياً الحذم وليش الجذم
هو وشله الحازقون بتوعه 
*​


----------



## SALVATION (2 مايو 2012)

موقفة موقف مبارك من المظاهرات
حازم ومبارك وجهين لعمله وحده​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> موقفة موقف مبارك من المظاهرات
> حازم ومبارك وجهين لعمله وحده​



* بالطول بالعرض هنجيب مناخيره الارض

يسقط يسقط جشع الحازم
لازم يرحل لازم لازم

:smil12::smil12:
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*المستشفى الميدانى بالعباسية: 5 وفيات بطلق نارى وآخر بذبح فى الرقبة
   كشف التقرير النهائى الذى أصدرته جمعية أطباء التحرير، حول الحالات التى استقبلها المستشفى الميدانى، بميدان العباسية منذ تجدد الاشتباكات فجر اليوم الأربعاء وحتى الثامنة صباحا، عن وقوع 6 حالات وفاة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*انسحبت قوات المنطقة المركزية العسكرية من ميدان العباسية وعادت إلى ثكناتها من جديد، بعد نجاحها فى السيطرة على الأحداث وفض الاشتباكات وإعادة الهدوء إلى المنطقة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*نظم العشرات من المشاركين فى اعتصام وزارة الدفاع، بشارع الخليفة المأمون، مسيرة مناهضة للمجلس العسكرى،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*هدوء فى محيط "الدفاع".. وعودة المرور أعلى كوبرى العباسية
  عاد الهدوء مجدداً لمحيط وزارة الدفاع بعدما توقفت الاشتباكات بين أنصار الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، ومجهولين، والتى اندلعت فجر اليوم، وأسفرت عن ما يزيد على 100 قتيل ومصاب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*الأمن يطلق أعيرة نارية فى الهواء لفضها..
تجدد الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والبلطجية بالعباسية
تجددت الاشتباكات بين المعتصمين أمام وزارة الدفاع بالعباسية والبلطجية، مرة أخرى، بعد أن توقفت خلال الساعات الماضية. 

ووقف المتظاهرون خلف الحواجز الحديدية مستخدمين الحجارة لإلقائها على البلطجية. 

من جانبها، أطلقت قوات الأمن عدداً من الأعيرة النارية فى الهواء، فى محاولة للسيطرة على الأوضاع والسيطرة على الاشتباكات ومنع اقتراب الطرفين من بعضهما. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*ألقى معتصمو وزارة الدفاع القبض على أحد الأشخاص، بعدما ترددت أنباء عن انتمائه لإحدى الجهات الأمنية، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*أعلنت جماعة الإخوان وحزبها الحرية والعدالة المشاركة فى المسيرة الحاشدة التى انطلقت من مسجد الفتح برمسيس، *


----------



## fredyyy (2 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بالطول بالعرض هنجيب مناخيره الارض*
> *يسقط يسقط جشع الحازم*
> *لازم يرحل لازم لازم*​


 
*إيه يا جماعة *

*هو فيه في المنتدى ثورة *

*وبعدين معندناش حد عمل عملية في مناخيره *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *

.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

fredyyy قال:


> *إيه يا جماعة *
> 
> *هو فيه في المنتدى ثورة *
> 
> ...



* الموضوع بقي فيه عمليه مناخيريه مدبره 

ربنا يسترها علي مصر اليومين دول ويعدي اول اسبوع في مايو
ده علي خير 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*خرج العشرات من أنصار الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل المرشح المستبعد من سباق الانتخابات عصر اليوم، بمسيرة من ميدان التحرير متجهة إلى مقر الاعتصام بميدان العباسية، للتنديد بالاعتداء على المعتصمين، مطالبين المجلس العسكرى بتسليم السلطة ورحيله عن إدارة البلاد، وحل اللجنة القضائية المشرفة على انتخابات الرئاسية، وتعديل المادة 28 من الإعلان الدستورى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*وزع عدد من الشباب فى مسيرة مسجد الفتح عصر اليوم، الأربعاء، وثيقة "إحياء الثورة" على المشاركين فى المسيرة والمارة وركاب السيارات،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*توقفت الاشتباكات فى ميدان العباسية ومحيط وزارة الدفاع، بعد تأكد المعتصمون أن المشتبكين معهم ليسوا من الذين اعتدوا عليهم فى وقت سابق.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*وصلت مسيرة مسجد الفتح التى انطلقت مساء اليوم الأربعاء، لدعم المعتصمين بمحيط وزارة الدفاع، إلى منطقة الدمرداش، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

* "الصحة": 7 قتلى و79 مصاباً حصيلة اشتباكات العباسية
شهد محيط وزارة الدفاع هدوءًا نسبياً بعد توقف الاشتباكات التى استمرت منذ فجر اليوم، بين أنصار الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، ومجهولين، فى الوقت الذى أعلنت فيه وزارة الصحة ارتفاع عدد القتلى جراء الاشتباكات إلى 7، فضلاً عن إصابة 79 شخصاً.

وقال الدكتور خالد الخطيب، رئيس قطاع الرعاية الحرجة والعاجلة بوزارة الصحة، "76 مصاباً غادروا المستشفيات فور تحسن حالتهم الصحية، ولم يتبق سوى 3 حالات مازالت تتلقى العلاج، 2 منهم بمستشفى عين شمس التخصصى، وحالة واحدة بمستشفى دار الشفاء.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *توقفت الاشتباكات فى ميدان العباسية ومحيط وزارة الدفاع، بعد تأكد المعتصمون أن المشتبكين معهم ليسوا من الذين اعتدوا عليهم فى وقت سابق.*



*في مناسك الحج بيرموا شويه جمرات يحرقوا بيها الشيطان 


انا لو روحت العباسيه ورميت طوبه واحده 
هولع في مصر كلها  :smile01
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مايو 2012)

*عندما تأكد الأخوان أن الأستبن اترمى فى مؤخرة المرشحين للرياسة
وتأكد الحازمون أن كبيرهم فاشل وكاذب ونصاب
قالوا يولعوا البلد .... والغريبة أن الليبراليين مش مدركين اللعبة

عندما ينصب عليا شخص فى أول مره ... يكون هو مجرم وأنا ضحية
عندما ينصب عليا نفس الشخص لمرة أخرى ... أكون حمار واستاهل ضرب الجزمة *


----------



## fredyyy (2 مايو 2012)

*إذا البلد إستمرت على هذا الحال *

*- عدم الإتفاق على التأسيسية *
*- عدم الإتفاق وضع الدستور *
*- تعطيل الإنتخابات الرئاسية *

*يا ترى مين من حقه ؟ ... عمل ما يلزم *

.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

fredyyy قال:


> *إذا البلد إستمرت على هذا الحال *
> 
> *- عدم الإتفاق على التأسيسية *
> *- عدم الإتفاق وضع الدستور *
> ...



* طبعا يجي وقتها دور العسكر 
ومراحب بالاحكام العرفيه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

* ريم وبلال وباسم وعبد الرحمن والبرغوثي يدينون "مذبحة الدفاع": يوم الحساب قريب 




*​* 




​ 

 ريم ماجد: سنة جديدة بتبدأ في عمري وفي دمها سايح غدر.. وفضل: لابد من إدانة المجلس العسكري
عبد الرحمن يوسف: يوم الحساب قريب.. ومريد البرغوثي: اثنان لا يلتقيان في مكان واحد أنصار الشيخ ساعة الضرب والشيخ ذاته





أدان عدد من المثقفين والإعلاميين على موقع التواصل  الاجتماعي تويتر  اشتباكات العباسية التي اندلعت فجر اليوم وقالت  الإعلامية ريم ماجد الذي  يوافق اليوم عيد ميلادها عبر حسابها على موقع  تويتر: "في سنة جديدة من عمري  بتبدأ وفيه ناس دمها سايح وأعمارهم رايحة  غدر وهدر".
ومن جانبه، علق الإعلامي باسم يوسف عبر صفحته الشخصية  قائلا :"أنا كنت  ضد الاعتصام في محمد محمود ومجلس الوزراء بس ده لا يبرر  العنف والقتل نفس  الموضوع في العباسية’’.
فيما قال الكاتب بلال فضل: ’’أي كلام في الموضوع لازم  يبدأ أولا وأخيرا  من إدانة المجلس العسكري اللي ما حقنش دماء الناس مع إنه  يقدر يعمل  ده.واللي يقول غير ده بيخون ضميره’’.
ودعا الشاعر عبد الرحمن يوسف إلى تسجيل كل ما يحدث  بالكتابة والصوت  والصورة لأن "يوم الحساب قريب", وذلك حسب قوله، وأضاف:  "قلت منذ يومين  احذروا من عيد العمال,  سنجد من يزعمون أنهم عمال شرفاء  يقومون بما قام به  إخوانهم الشرفاء في رومانيا بالأسلحة البيضاء".
وقال الشاعر والكاتب الفلسطيني البارز مريد البرغوثي  على الأحداث قائلاً  :"اثنان لا يلتقيان في مكان واحد: أنصار الشيخ ساعة  الضرب، والشيخ ذاته  ".. فيما أعلن النائب محمد الصاوي مؤسس ساقية الصاوي  أنه لن يحضر الاجتماع  اليوم مع المجلس العسكري في ظل الدماء التي تسيل حول  مقر وزارة الدفاع".
وأكد المخرج عمرو سلامة أن أي متعاطف يشارك بعنف,  يشارك في القتل والدم,  وتابع قائلاً "تبقى بطل لو ساعدت في وقف العنف  وهديت بني ادم واحد".



*​ ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*بصراحه بتمنى فرض الاحكام العرفيه وفورااا​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*مؤتمر صحفى لثلاثة أعضاء من العسكرى غدًا لتوضيح ملابسات الأحداث التى تشهدها مصر


ممدوح شعبان
2-5-2012 | 18:39 72   




صورة أرشيفية لاجتماع للمجلس العسكري
صرح مصدر مسئول لـ"بوابة الأهرام"، بأن ثلاثة من أعضاء المجلس الأعلى   للقوات المسلحة سيعقدون صباح غدٍ الخميس مؤتمرًا صحفيًا، بمقر هيئة   الاستعلامات بمدينة نصر، لإلقاء بيان يوضح ملابسات الأحداث التي تشهدها   البلاد.




* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*فيديو الان || عااااااااجل جداااا الان من الفريق سامى عنان وبيان على الهواء مباشره من النائب مصطفى بكرى الان










[YOUTUBE]F_-TpZYan2Q[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

*مشادات كلامية بين المتظاهرين علي مشارف وزارة الدفاع 
              الأربعاء, 02 مايو 2012 20:01        



                 مصطفي رضا - سمر جابر              






 






تحدث الآن العديد من المشادات الكلامية بين المتظاهرين  الذين يهتفون ضد  الجيش وبعض الذين يريدون منهم عدم الهتاف ضد الجيش  والهتاف ضد المجلس  العسكرى ، حيث يتواجد أكثر من  50الف متظاهر علي حدود  وزارة الدفاع .    
مرددين هتافات ضد المجلس العسكرى منها "ارحل يا مشير "علي جانب اخر  يقوم  أفراد القوات المسلحة بتقطيع أعداد كبيرة من الشجر تمهيدا لحدوث اى   اشتباكات قد تحدث بين المتظاهرين والقوات المتمركزة عند وزارة الدفاع .
*​*
بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية *​


----------



## fredyyy (2 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *طبعا يجي وقتها دور* *العسكري*
> *ومراحب بالاحكام العرفيه *​


 
*أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه منك ... يا فاهمني *

*وكله يدخل بيته *

.


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

* 
 وصلت المسيرة التى ضمت المئات من أنصار الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل والعشرات من مختلف القوى السياسية، مساء اليوم الأربعاء، إلى مقر الاعتصام بشارع الخليفة المأمون قادمة من ميدان التحرير. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مايو 2012)

*بثت قناة الجزيرة تقريرا إخباريا عن شهادات أهالي العباسية لما حدث مساء أمس وفجر اليوم . قالت شاب إنه شاهد مجموعات من الملثمين ، تحمل الإسلحة وتخبئها في جامع النور . 
وقالت سيدة عجوز : شاهدت ملثمين بالآلي يضربون الأهالي . 
وقال شاب ثالث : إن الملثمين دخلوا البيوت وهددوا النساء ، وكانوا يستهدفون قتل المواطنين . 
معلومات البشاير تؤكد أن الأسلحة التي تم نقلها أمس مملوكة لميلشيات الإخوان المتأسلمون الذين يدبرون إنقلابا عسكريا في مصر .. 
أنظروا الي جامع النور الذي يتصدر ميدان العباسية ، ويتحكم في وصلة الميدان الي وسط المدينة . إنه يطل علي شارع لطفي السيد ، كما يطل علي شارع الجيش .. 

هذا المسجد تم بناءه بمسلحات ضخمة ، تقاوم ضربات القنابل والدبابات .. 
من يتحكم في هذا المسجد يسيطر علي قلعة منيعة تمنع تقطع الطريق علي خطوط الإمداد العسكري لحماية المدينة ..


البشاير*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 مايو 2012)

*انا لسه راجع من العباسبه من ساعتين تقريبا
الوضع كان هادي والامن موجود بكثره هناك
وكوبري العباسيه شغال حاره واحده 
وعدد صغير من المعتصميين والصحفيين
​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*يشهد محيط معتصمى وزارة الدفاع بالعباسية، زيادة فى أعداد المتظاهرين المطالبين بإسقاط حكم العسكر، بعد وصول مسيرة تضم المئات من المتظاهرين المتضامين مع معتصمى وزارة الدفاع،*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يشهد محيط معتصمى وزارة الدفاع بالعباسية، زيادة فى أعداد المتظاهرين المطالبين بإسقاط حكم العسكر، بعد وصول مسيرة تضم المئات من المتظاهرين المتضامين مع معتصمى وزارة الدفاع،*



* زي الخطه بالظبط 
العقرب والـ 777 في انتظاركم 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*شهدت المنطقة القريبة من ديوان عام محافظة السويس مساء اليوم، اشتباكات بين قوات الجيش الثالث المختصة بتأمين ديوان عام المحافظة وجميع المنشآت الحيوية فى السويس وبين المتظاهرين، *


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مايو 2012)

*بيان من مجلس الشعب عن الاحداث التى وقعت فى محيط #ميدان_العباسية .

يدين مجلس الشعب بكل قوة تهاون الحكومة و الجهات المسئولة عن حماية المواطنين و المتظاهرين المسالمين و إراقة دماء المصريين الطاهرة.
 ويعرب مجلس الشعب عن بالغ انزعاجه و أسفه على ا...لأحداث التى وقعت فى محيط ميدان العباسية و أمام وزارة الدفاع خلال أمس و اليوم و التى راح ضحيتها العشرات من الشهداء والمصابين ، استمرارا لمسلسل استخدام العنف غير المبرر و صناعة الأزمات.
 وإذ يؤكد المجلس على حق المصريين جميعاً فى التظاهر و الإعتصام و الاضراب سلمياً ، مع احترام القانون و حقوق الاخرين.
 فإن المجلس يرى أن ما تم و مازال مستمراً يؤكد على تقاعس الأجهزة التنفيذية عن اتخاذ الإجرائات القانونية اللازمة لحماية المواطنين و ضبط المجرمين بما فى حوزتهم من أسلحة و ذخائر.
 ويدعو فوراً الجهات المعنية إلى التدخل لوقف نزيف الدم.
 وإذ يعرب المجلس عن خشيته من أن تكون هناك أهداف خلف الذى يحدث لعرقلة المسيرة الديمقراطية الناشئة و محاولة وقف الانتخابات الرئاسية حتى لا تتم فى موعدها أو التأثير على استكمال تشكيل جمعية صياغة الدستور و غيرها من المهام الوطنية الملحة التى ينبغى أن تتكاتف جميع الجهود من أجل إنجازها.
 لذا فإن المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة مطالب بالتدخل فوراً لوقف هذه المجازر و بدء التحقيق فوراً مع المسئولين عنها و محاسبة كل من سولت و تسول له نفسه استباحة الدماء المصرية على هذا النحو و تهديد أمن البلاد و استقرارها على نحو يوفر شروط العبور إلى المستقبل الآمن و الديموقراطى الحر مع التأكيد على أن سيادة القانون هى الأساس الذى ينبنى عليه كل شئ و احترامه هو الواجب على الجميع دون استثناء.
 وقد دعوت إلى لقاء مشترك للجان: الدفاع والأمن القومى وحقوق الإنسان و الصحة و الشباب ، لمناقشة تداعيات الأحداث غداً الخميس 3 مايو سنة 2012 الساعة الحادية عشرة صباحاً بحضور جميع النواب.

رئيس مجلس الشعب
 الدكتور محمد سعد الكتاتني*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بيان من مجلس الشعب عن الاحداث التى وقعت فى محيط #ميدان_العباسية .
> 
> يدين مجلس الشعب بكل قوة تهاون الحكومة و الجهات المسئولة عن حماية المواطنين و المتظاهرين المسالمين و إراقة دماء المصريين الطاهرة.
> ويعرب مجلس الشعب عن بالغ انزعاجه و أسفه على ا...لأحداث التى وقعت فى محيط ميدان العباسية و أمام وزارة الدفاع خلال أمس و اليوم و التى راح ضحيتها العشرات من الشهداء والمصابين ، استمرارا لمسلسل استخدام العنف غير المبرر و صناعة الأزمات.
> ...




* غريبه !!!مجابوش سيرتي في البيان يعني 
مع اني من الصبح بنقل في اخبار 
يلا منهم لله :bud:
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مايو 2012)

*قال الناشط السياسي علاء عبدالفتاح، إن بعض من شاركوا في اشتباكات العباسية من الثوار استخدموا طبنجات بها رصاص حي للرد على السلاح الآلي الذي كان يضرب باتجاههم، مضيفا أن «الثوار انجروا لمعارك في شوارع جانبية بعيدة جدا عن الاعتصام، وأن المنازل كانت مليئة بالأهالي».

ورصد «عبدالفتاح» في عشرات التدوينات القصيرة التي نشرها عبر حسابه على موقع «تويتر»، ما دار في الاشتباكات الدامية بين البلطجية والمعتصمين في العباسية، قائلا: «الاعتصام للأسف دخل في أزمة حقيقية مع أهالي العباسية، والطرفين تبادلا الاختطاف والتنكيل»، مضيفا أن «الثوار كمان ضربوا حي وفي وسط شوارع سكنية».

وتابع الناشط السياسي أن «من استخدم السلاح الآلي أكيد وراءه العسكري، ولكن هذا لا يمنع أنه جر الثوار للاشتباك مع الأهالي».

وأشار عبدالفتاح إلى أن القاتل الحقيقي كان محترفا، بحيث ضرب النار عن بعد واختفى بعد جريمته، ثم تحولت المعركة إلى خليط بلطجية وأهالي، مؤكدا عدة مرات أنه رأى «سلاح» في أيدي ثوار، لم يستطيع تحديد تيارهم، وكانوا يردون به على السلاح الآلي الذي يحصد أرواح المعتصمين.

واعترض كثير من المتابعون لحساب علاء عبد الفتاح على «تويتر» على ما كتبه الناشط السياسي، وهو ما دفع الناشط السياسي للرد بأنه لا يرفض دفاع المتظاهرين عن أنفسهم ، ولكنه يعترض على إطلاق النار وسط بيوت على مسافة بعيدة من الاعتصام، قائلا: «إنتم فاهمين اللي حصل؟ اتعاركنا مع الناس الغلط و هددنا أرواح بريئة آمنة في بيوتها».
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

بعد سحله قرب محطة مترو البلطجية يتركونه كرساله تهديد إلى المعتصمين







​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مايو 2012)

*موقع الدستور الأصلي: شقيق أيمن الظواهري يصل ميدان العباسية بمسيرة حاشدة.. وأنصاره يهتفون: الظواهري قالنا.. الجهاد ده عزنا.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مايو 2012)

*جابت مسيرة تضم العشرات من المعتصمين يتقدمها ملثمون بغطاء أسود على الوجه، رافعين الأعلام السوداء، بمحيط وزارة الدفاع، يحيطون بالشيخ محمد الظواهرى الشقيق الأكبر للشيخ أيمن الظواهرى زعيم القاعدة.

وتجوب المسيرة من بداية اللجان الشعبية بميدان العباسية، مرددين هتافات "حاكم حاكم بإذن الله"، "بالروح بالدم نفديك يا إسلام"، "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر"، "الظواهرى قال لله الجهاد عرف الله".

كما تجوب مسيرة تضم شباباً مستقلين محيط وزارة الدفاع للمطالبة بدعوات لجمعة "النهاية" لإسقاط حكم العسكر، مرددين هتافات "يا شهيد نام وارتاح وإحنا هنكمل الكفاح".
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مايو 2012)

*أكد الشيخ محمد الظواهرى الشقيق الأكبر للشيخ أيمن الظواهرى زعيم القاعدة، أنهم جاءوا اليوم بمسيرتهم إلى وزارة الدفاع لتطبيق شريعة الله التى لا بديل عنها، وإسقاط حكم العسكر بعد أن استحل دماء المصريين فى مظاهرتهم السلمية بميدان العباسية، مشدداً خلال الكلمة المقتضبة التى ألقاها الشيخ للمتظاهرين بشارع الخليفة المأمون أنه لا بديل عن الشرع والإسلام ليحكم بيننا. 

ومن جانبه، قال الشيخ مصطفى مرجان أحد قيادات الجماعة الجهادية خلال كلمته اننا لن نستند لاجتهادات البشر والقانون ونترك كتاب الله والذى يجب أن نحكم به، مضيفاً لا يجب أن نحكم بالدستور أو القانون بل يجب أن نحكم بالقرآن، ومن جانبهم هتف المتظاهرون "الظواهرى قال لنا الجهاد دا عزنا"، ويسقط يسقط حكم العسكر"، " الشعب يريد تطبيق شرع الله".
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2012)

*ظواهرى وقاعده !!!!!!
فاضل ايه تانى
علشان نترحم عليكى يا مصر ....؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2012)

*يشهد محيط وزارة الدفاع تزايداً ملحوظ فى أعداد الخيام، التى أقامها المعتصمون استعداد للجمعة القادم، حيث تتوافد عربات محملة بالبطاطين والخيام لعدد من الإسلاميين. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2012)

*علن الشيخ محمد الظواهرى الشقيق الأكبر لزعيم القاعدة أيمن الظواهرى، أنهم سيعتصمون بميدان العباسية وأمام وزارة الدفاع، مؤكدين مشاركتهم والجماعة الإسلامية فى مليونية الجمعة القادمة. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2012)

*يعقد المجلس العسكرى، اليوم الخميس، مؤتمرا صحفيا، يكشف فيه عن ملابسات تطور الأحداث فى الاعتصام أمام وزارة الدفاع.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2012)

*أكد د.خالد الخطيب، رئيس قطاع الرعاية الحرجة والعاجلة بوزارة الصحة، ارتفاع عدد حالات الإصابة جراء الاشتباكات التى وقعت فى ميدان العباسية منذ فجر أمس وحتى الآن، إلى 93 حالة*


----------



## grges monir (3 مايو 2012)

> *علن الشيخ محمد الظواهرى الشقيق الأكبر لزعيم القاعدة أيمن الظواهرى،*


شىء مفرح ان تنظيم القاعدة بقى لة نشاط ظاهر فى مصر هههه
مصر تتجة الى نفق مظلم بشدة


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2012)

*"سى إن إن" و"فايننشيال تايمز" يتوقعان مزيدا من العنف حول وزارة الدفاع خاصة مع تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين منذ الليلة الماضية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2012)

*علقت صحيفة "الإندبندنت" البريطانية عن أحداث العنف الدامية التى شهدها ميدان العباسية أمس، وقالت إن القاهرة على حافة السكين بعد مقتل 20 شخصا فى اشتباكات بسبب الانتخابات، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2012)

*العسكرى: قانون الطوارئ لم يتم إلغاؤه وسنلجأ له عند الضرورة*
*أكد اللواء ممدوح شاهين عضو المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، أن قانون الطوارئ لم يتم إلغاؤه، وأن أى قلاقل ستسود فى البلاد حتى بعد نقل السلطة، إلى رئيس مدنى سيتم استخدامه عند الضرورة، مع تفعيل قانون التعبئة العامة.*


----------



## oesi no (3 مايو 2012)

من الغباء السياسي ان يذهبوا الى وزارة الدفاع  لعرض مطالبهم 
الوزارة جهه سياديه كالتلفزيون والمطار 
ومن يحاول الاقتراب منها سيدهس دهسا ان شالله بالدبابات


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2012)

*"العسكرى" يعرب عن أسفه لأحداث العباسية.. ويؤكد: دم المصرى غال جدا
"العسكرى" يدين أحداث "العباسية".. ويؤكد: دم المصرى غالٍ.. وأى مرشح استبعد من الرئاسة بالقانون لن يعود بـ"الذراع"..
 "الملا": لن نسمح لأحد بالاقتراب من وزارة الدفاع.. 
و"العصار": ملتزمون بنقل السلطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2012)

*قال اللواء مختار الملا، مساعد وزير الدفاع، إن ما يحدث فى العباسية معروف، والهدف منه لن يتحقق، لأنه لن يستطيع أحد إفشال خارطة الطريقة الموضوعة من أجل مصلحة مصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2012)

*المستشفى الميدانى بـ"العباسية": 192 قتيلاً ومصاباً حصيلة الاشتباكات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2012)

*"العسكرى": لن نسمح بالاقتراب من "الدفاع" لانها رمز للمؤسسة العسكرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2012)

*"الصحة" تدفع بـ71 سيارة إسعاف لتأمين ميدانى التحرير والعباسية غدا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2012)

*"ولاد أبو إسماعيل" يردون على مؤتمر "العسكرى" بهتافات ضد المجلس
  حالة من الغضب انتابت أنصار الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المعتصمين فى محيط وزارة الدفاع، بعد مؤتمر المجلس العسكرى الذى عقده اليوم،*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 مايو 2012)

*«أبو إسماعيل» يتبرأ من معتصمي «الدفاع».. ويؤكد: «ليس لي سلطان عليهم»


في أول رد فعل للشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل المرشح المستبعد من سباق الانتخابات الرئاسية، أكد أن المعتصمين بالقرب من وزارة الدفاع ليس لأجله ولكن لأسباب عديدة، متهماً الإعلام بمحاولة تزييف الحقائق حتى يترسخ في ذهن العامة أنه سبب الأحداث في ميدان العباسية.

وكتب أبو إسماعيل على الصفحة الرسمية الخاصة به على فيس بوك، الخميس، : يحاول الإعلام جهد طاقته أن يزيف للناس الحقائق ويدلس عليهم بإيهامهم بأن أحداث العباسية يصنعها أنصار حازم أبو إسماعيل، ويشارك في هذا مع الأسف أو يستدرج إليه بيانات تصدر عن بعض الأفراد والهيئات توجه النداء إليَّ أنا لأوقف هذه الأحداث وذلك حتى يترسخ في ذهن العامة كما لو كنت أنا صاحب التأثير على هذه الأحداث.

وأوضح: المعتصمون نزلوا للقضايا العامة وليس لي سلطان عليهم فهؤلاء فقط المستمرون وما أنا إلا أحد الموضوعات التي طرحها هؤلاء فقط لا غير.

فضح نفسه بغباوة ....كويس .... خلى اتباعه يعرفوا حقيقته*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 مايو 2012)

​
*قام العشرات من المعتصمين بمحيط وزارة الدفاع برفع الأحذية في وجوه عساكر الشرطة العسكرية وقوات الامن المتمركزة في محيط وزارة الدفاع، بالاضافة الى قيامهم بتوجيه إشارات بذيئة وهتافات مناهضة للعسكر.

وقام المعتصمون في إطار استفزازهم لعناصر الشرطة العسكرية وقوات الامن المركزي، باتهامهم بالخونة والعملاء وانهم "حمير وخرفان" ينساقون وراء قيادات المجلس العسكري، من اجل الالتفاف على الثورة والقضاء عليها والاعتداء على المتظاهرين المطالبين بالحرية والديمقراطية وإطلاق النيران عليهم وقتلهم.

في المقابل اكتفى رجال الشرطة العسكرية بالصمت تجاه تلك الافعال، بحسب تعليمات قيادتهم التي تقف أمامهم وتحثهم على ضبط النفس وعدم الانصياع وراء تلك الاستفزازات.

في السياق ذاته، عادت الحياة الى طبيعتها في ميدان العباسية والشوارع الجانبية المحيطة به، بعد الاشتباكات الدامية التي شهدتها المنطقة أمس وأول أمس.

كما انتشرت قوات الامن المركزي، بالاضافة الى تمركز بعض القوات أعلى الكباري لكشف أي أحداث عنف أو أي محاولة للاعتداء على المعتصمين.

يذكر أن أعداد الخيام المتواجدة بشارع الخليفة المأمون الذي تمركزت على جانبي الطريق تمهيداً لاستقبال المتظاهرين في مليونية غد التي اطلقت عليها بعض القوى السياسية اسم مليونية "النهاية"، ومن المنتظر ان ينظم طلاب جامعة القاهرة بعد صلاة العشاء مسيرة من أمام الجامعة الى وزارة الدفاع لإعلان تضامنهم مع المعتصمين.

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2012)

*دعا حزب التيار المصرى وعدد من القوى السياسية والحركات الثورية عبر بيان صادر عنها اليوم، الخميس، إلى مسيرات تنطلق غدا الجمعة إلى ميدان العباسية تحت عنوان "جمعة المحاسبة".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2012)

*أكد الدكتور كمال حبيب الخبير فى شئون الجماعات الإسلامية فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن حزب السلامة والتنمية تحت التأسيس سيشارك فى مليونية "النهاية" للزحف إلى وزارة الدفاع غدا الجمعة، والتى تدعو لها عدد من القوى السياسية، وذلك للتنديد بما حدث فى مذبحة العباسية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2012)

*أكدت رابطة المحامين الإسلاميين، مشاركتها فى مليونية الزحف الثورى إلى المجلس العسكرى، غدا الجمعة، تضامنا مع المعتصمين فى ميدان العباسية وشارع الخليفة المأمون.*


----------



## grges monir (3 مايو 2012)

يعنى  بكرة هايكون يوم ضبابى مش عارف نتايجة اية
يارب استر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *دعا حزب التيار المصرى وعدد من القوى السياسية والحركات الثورية عبر بيان صادر عنها اليوم، الخميس، إلى مسيرات تنطلق غدا الجمعة إلى ميدان العباسية تحت عنوان "جمعة المحاسبة".*



لا يا دون انتي فاهمه غلط
دي جمعه الرياضه الماليه
واللي بعدها المحاسبه


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى  بكرة هايكون يوم ضبابى مش عارف نتايجة اية
> يارب استر



*انا كمان قلقانه من بكره جداااا 
ربنا يعديها ع خير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 مايو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]kTWwPksl4Mo&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2012)

*طرد معتصمو وزارة الدفاع، مساء اليوم الخميس، طاقم التليفزيون المصرى "قناة النيل للأخبار"، ومنعوهم من إجراء مقابلات تليفزيونية مع المعتصمين بشارع الخليفة المأمون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2012)

*التحالف الشعبى يشارك فى مليونية الجمعة لكسر حصار اعتصام العباسية*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 مايو 2012)

*إلا هو مييييييين بيعتصم لييييية ؟؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2012)

*أعربت بريطانيا اليوم الخميس عن قلقها بسبب اندلاع أعمال العنف فى ميدان العباسية وما أدت إليه من حالات وفاة وإصابات، ودعا اليستر بيرت الوزير بوزارة الخارجية لشئون الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا كل من له علاقة بهذه الأعمال إلى إظهار أقصى درجات ضبط النفس حتى يتم تفادى المزيد من إراقة الدماء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إلا هو مييييييين بيعتصم لييييية ؟؟؟*



*صدقنى حتى لو سألت اللى هناك مش هتلاقى حد عارف *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *صدقنى حتى لو سألت اللى هناك مش هتلاقى حد عارف *


*عمال أدور فى الأخبار هنا وهناك ومش فاهم حاجة خااااالص*
*أفتكرتكم أنتم فاهمين ...!!!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عمال أدور فى الأخبار هنا وهناك ومش فاهم حاجة خااااالص*
> *أفتكرتكم أنتم فاهمين ...!!!!!*



*دى احداث مفتعله وراها مجلس الشعب والتيارات الاسلاميه عمومااا لاضعاف موقف المجلس العسكرى والحكومه 
اغرب ما ف الامر ان القاعده وصلت وليها طلبات ..انا اول مره اعرف انها هى كمان من الثوار:love34:
ربنا يرحمنا منهم كلهم ..*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (3 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إلا هو مييييييين بيعتصم لييييية ؟؟؟*


*عايزين المجلس العسكرى يسلم السلطة مع نص مشكل وطلبين رز بالخلطة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 مايو 2012)

*حذرت "الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير"، من الدعوات إلى تسيير حشود جماهيرية يوم غد الجمعة، إلى منطقة "وزارة الدفاع"، ورأت أن هذا التوجه يهدد المصلحة الوطنية، ويضر بالثورة والشعب، ولا يفيد سوى أعداء الوطن، ويمثّل مغامرة انتحارية لابد من إيقافها فورًا.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 مايو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *عايزين المجلس العسكرى يسلم السلطة مع نص مشكل وطلبين رز بالخلطة*​



*يسلمها لمين ؟؟؟؟
الأخوان فقدوا كرسى الرياسة .... وكذلك الحازمون ..... فبدأوا فى التخريب ... *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 مايو 2012)

*عبد المنعم وموسى ومورسيى ع النيابة ...اللى فاضل شفيق*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 مايو 2012)

*أكد د.هشام كمال –المتحدث الاعلامي للجبهة السلفية- أن المجلس العسكري يريد تكرار نموذج الانقلاب العسكري بالجزائر على الاسلاميين في مصر عبر دس عناصر أمنية ملتحية تثير الفتنة وتقتل من الطرفين وأن الهدوء الحالي يثبت أن اهالي العباسية والمعتصمين لا يريدون الاشتباك وأنهم مسالمون.

مساء البدنجان الحازمى

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 مايو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]_2z-lSxQccY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عبد المنعم وموسى ومورسيى ع النيابة ...اللى فاضل شفيق*



*خلاص يبقى شفيق ياخدنا بالتزكيه :new6:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 مايو 2012)

*أقام أهالى العباسية مساء اليوم، الخميس، سرادق عزاء لشهيدين من أهالى المنطقة، وهما "رأفت رضا" الشهير بـ"قطة الحاتى"، والذى يبلغ من العمر 19 عاماً، والثانى "مصطفى إسماعيل" والبالغ من العمر 34 عاما، *


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 مايو 2012)

*أكد الدكتور محمد البلتاجى عضو مجلس الشعب، أن مصادر أبلغته أن هناك تحركات من بلطجية مسلحين يتم حشدهم داخل سيارات ميكروباص من أمام قسم الوايلى للاتجاه نحو وزارة الدفاع وخلق أزمة فى الساعات القادمة، مضيفاً أنه قام بالاتصال بوزير الداخلية ومساعد وزير الداخلية لكى يضعهم أمام هذه الاستحقاقات. 

وأكد البلتاجى خلال حواره مع الإعلامى محمود سعد ببرنامج آخر النهار ويذاع على قناة النهار، أنه اتصل به عدة مواطنين من أماكن بالقاهرة، وقالوا إنهم شاهدوا أشخاص بأسلحة، مضيفاً: أنه أبلغ وزير الداخلية والجهات المسئولة.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 مايو 2012)

*الراجل فى الفيديو بيقول حى على الجهاد *
*حى على الجهاد *
*حى على الجهاد*
*وعايز يقدم المجلس العسكرى ( لمحاكمة عادلة ) تمهيدا لأعدامهم  :new6::new6::new6:*
*هى العالم دى بتتعاطى أى صنف ؟؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الراجل فى الفيديو بيقول حى على الجهاد *
> *حى على الجهاد *
> *حى على الجهاد*
> *وعايز يقدم المجلس العسكرى ( لمحاكمة عادلة ) تمهيدا لأعدامهم  :new6::new6::new6:*
> *هى العالم دى بتتعاطى أى صنف ؟؟؟*



*حشيش افغاني 
لدعم الاخوه المجاهدين 
وبعدين هو ليس اكثر من اعشاب 
يعني حلال حلال حلال 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2012)

*قال نبيل زكى، عضو المجلس الرئاسى لحزب التجمع، إن دعوة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لمليونية الحفاظ على الثورة غداً بميدان التحرير، هى مليونية لاستعراض القوى ولتخويف وإرهاب المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة والحكومة، ولتعطيل عملية إعداد الدستور وافتعال معارك لتحرير دستور على هداها، وتبرير مسبق لسقوط مرشح الإخوان فى انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية.

وأضاف زكى، فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن المادة 28 التى دعا الإخوان إلى التظاهر ضدها كان التيار الإسلامى، قد قال عنها إن من يوافق عليها ضمن التعديلات الدستورية يدخل الجنة، وأن المجلس العسكرى أكد على انه ملتزم بتسليم السلطة فى موعد اقصاه 30 يونيه.

ووصف زكى الدعوات القائمة بتشكيل مجلس انتقالى فى الفترة الحالية بالعبث فى ظل إقامة انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية بعد عدة أيام.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *حشيش افغاني *
> *لدعم الاخوه المجاهدين *
> *وبعدين هو ليس اكثر من اعشاب *
> *يعني حلال حلال حلال *​


*حى على الدمااااغ *
*حى على الدماااااااغ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*قام معتصمو الدفاع صباح اليوم "الجمعة"، ببناء دورة مياه فى حديقة منتصف شارع الخليفة المأمون بمقر اعتصامهم، حيث أحضروا مواد البناء وأسمنت لإقامة دورة المياه لخدمة المعتصمين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*أكمنة للشرطة بميدان العباسية وحول مسجد النور وهدوء باعتصام الدفاع
  شهد ميدان العباسية حالة من التكثيف الأمنى عبر قيام رجال الشرطة بعمل أكمنة أمنية فى أماكن متفرقة من أنحاء الميدان *


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

* أعلنت حركة "الاشتراكيين الثوريين" مشاركتها فى مليونية الزحف المقرر تنظيمها اليوم الجمعة، فى مسيرات التضامن مع اعتصام وزارة الدفاع، داعين جماهير الشعب المصرى وكافة أعضاء الحركة إلى الانضمام إلى المسيرتين اللتين ستنطلقان من مسجدى الفتح ورابعة العدوية عقب صلاة الجمعة مباشرة. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*معتصمو "الدفاع" فى صلاة الفجر: "اللهم عليك بالمشير وعنان"
  أدى العشرات من معتصمى وزارة الدفاع صلاة الفجر فى جماعة بمقر اعتصامهم بشارع الخليفة المأمون، وبعد انتهاء صلاة الفجر دعا الأمام ومن خلفه المصلون.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*أكد عدد من الحركات المدنية القبطية عدم مشاركتها فى جمعة "مليونية النهاية"، رافضة الانسياق والتطويع تحت لواء تيارات طامعة فى السلطة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*ملثمون يحاولون إزالة الأسلاك الشائكة للوصول للمتظاهرين أمام الدفاع 
 كشف مصدر أمنى مسئول، لـ"اليوم السابع" أن عددا من الملثمين بدأو فى التوافد على شارع الخليفة المأمون، وقاموا بإزالة الأسلاك الشائكة والحواجز التى أقامتها المنطقة العسكرية المركزية فى الشارع، وذلك فى محاولة لإزالة تلك الأسلاك والحواجز للوصول إلى وزارة الدفاع.
وكشف المصدر أن قوات الشرطة العسكرية تحاول التفاوض معهم لمنع إزالة الأسلاك إلا أنهم يرفضون ذلك.
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*توافد العشرات بالتحرير فى جمعة "حقن الدماء" وغياب الإخوان عن المشهد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*قامت قوات الجيش المسئولة عن تأمين وزارة الدفاع بتشغيل القرآن الكريم عبر مكبرات الصوت التى وضعتها على إحدى السيارات التابعة له كنوع من التهدئة للمتظاهرين قبل أداء صلاة الجمعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*اتحاد "عين شمس" يلغى مسيرته لوجود أدلة على تسليح بعض الجهات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*بدأ المئات من الإخوان المسلمين التوافد على ميدان التحرير، رافعين الأعلام المصرية والأعلام الخاصة بالجماعة، للمشاركة فى فعاليات جمعة "حقناً للدماء"، فيما شهدت حركة المرور اضطراباً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*طالبت المنصة الرئيسية بميدان التحرير المتظاهرين المتواجدين بالتحرير التوجه لوزارة الدفاع بمسيرة، عقب صلاة الجمعة، لتدعيم صفوف المعتصمين أمام الدفاع*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *معتصمو "الدفاع" فى صلاة الفجر: "اللهم عليك بالمشير وعنان"*
> *أدى العشرات من معتصمى وزارة الدفاع صلاة الفجر فى جماعة بمقر اعتصامهم بشارع الخليفة المأمون، وبعد انتهاء صلاة الفجر دعا الأمام ومن خلفه المصلون.*


*لية دايماً عقب كل صلاة ...عقب كل صلاة ...*
*أمبارح عقب صلاة العشاء ...*
*والنهاردة عقب صلاة الفجر ..*
*وبعدها عقب صلاة الجمعة ...*
*لية دايما عقب كل صلاة ...المسلم عايز يقتل حد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لية دايماً عقب كل صلاة ...عقب كل صلاة ...*
> *أمبارح عقب صلاة العشاء ...*
> *والنهاردة عقب صلاة الفجر ..*
> *وبعدها عقب صلاة الجمعة ...*
> *لية دايما عقب كل صلاة ...المسلم عايز يقتل حد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*المسلم المتشدد هيقولك ده جهاد وواجب دينى والمعتدل هيقول دى ناس مفسره دينها غلط وفى ناس مغرغره بيها :t19:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*أنصار أبو إسماعيل بالتحرير: مناصرة معتصمى العباسية واجب شرعى*
*دعا أنصار حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح المستبعد من انتخابات الرئاسة، المتواجدون بميدان التحرير، إلى مناصرة المعتصمين بالعباسية وتقديم الدعم لهم قائلين، "مناصرة إخوانكم فى العباسية واجب شرعى، ولابد من الانضمام إليهم".

يأتى ذلك فى الوقت الذى تعالت فيه أصوات الأناشيد الخاصة للإخوان المسلمين مع بدء توافد عدد منهم أمام المنصة التى قاموا بنصبها بالميدان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*طرد متظاهرو التحرير مراسل قناة النيل للأخبار، ومنعوه من التصوير، أو إجراء أى مقابلات مع المتواجدين بالميدان، مرددين هتافات "الكذابين أهم" إشارة منهم إلى القناة، وقاموا بإخراجه إلى خارج إطار الميدان اعتراضاً منهم على تصويره فى أماكن خالية بالميدان.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

اشتباكات بالحجارة بين الشرطة العسكرية ومتظاهرين في محيط وزارة الدفاع


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*قوات الجيش تمنع بعض المتظاهرين من اقتحام السياج الأمني باتجاه وزارة الدفاع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*اطلاق خراطيم المياه من قبل قوات الامن المتواجده بمحيط وزارة الدفاع وبداية الاشتباكات مع المتظاهرين الان *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*وقوع إصابات الآن فى صفوف المتظاهرين إثر رش القوات المسلحة المتظاهرين بالمياه وإصطدام عدد من المتظاهرين بالدراجات البخارية مما أدى إلى إصابات متعددة لعدد منهم *


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*أغلقت قوات الأمن المركزى، كوبرى العباسية من الاتجاهين، فى الوقت الذى بدأ فيه مئات المتظاهرين تحركهم من أمام مسجد الفتح، نحو ميدان العباسية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*بدأ مئات المتظاهرين التحرك من أمام مسجد الفتح، فى طريقهم لميدان العباسية، وذلك بعد انضمام مسيرتين من ميدان التحرير، ومسجد التوحيد*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

إصابة 15 في اشتباكات بين متظاهرين والشرطة العسكرية في العباسية


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*قال الدكتور أشرف الرفاعى، مساعد كبير الأطباء الشرعيين إن 7 جثث، من ضحايا أحداث منطقة العباسية تبين إصابتها بأعيرة نارية استقرت فى أنحاء متفرقة من الجسد منهم 3 مصابين فى الرأس،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*الصحة تدفع بـ10 سيارات إسعاف إضافية لنقل مصابى اشتباكات العباسية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*استمرار الاشتباكات فى محيط الدفاع.. و"الصحة" تنفى وقوع قتلى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*الجيش يطلق قنابل الغاز لحماية "الدفاع" ومتظاهرون يفرون لـ"العباسية"
 أطلقت قوات الجيش الموجودة أمام وزارة الدفاع قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع بكثافة تجاه المتظاهرين،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*تقدمت قوات الجيش المكلفة بتأمين وزارة الدفاع لتصل إلى الأسلاك الشائكة من ناحية المتظاهرين وسط تصاعد حدة الاشتباكات بين الطرفين والتراشق بالحجارة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*إصابة متظاهر بـ"خرطوش".. ومعتصمو الدفاع يطردون سيارات "الصحة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*قوات الجيش تجتاز الأسلاك الشائكة.. وتشتبك مع متظاهرو الدفاع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*تستمرالاشتباكات مخلفة وراءها عدداً من المصابين.

وتراجع عدد من المتظاهرين إلى شارع الخليفة المأمون أمام حدة الاشتباكات، فيما تواصل سيارات الإسعاف والدراجات البخارية نقل المصابين. 

وتستمر قوات الأمن المركزى المرابطة بجوار الوزارة الدفاع فى إلقاء القنابل المسيلة للدموع وطلقات الخرطوش على المتظاهرين.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

وزارة الصحة: قتيل وعشرات الإصابات في اشتباكات بمحيط وزارة الدفاع


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*حلقت طائرة هليكوبتر فوق وزارة الدفاع للتأمين مما أثار الرعب بين المتظاهرين، مرددين هتافات "الله أكبر الله أكبر"، يسقط يسقط المشير".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*قال الدكتور عبدالرحمن البر، عضو مكتب الإرشاد للإخوان من على المنصة الآن، "ما دام الشعب يقظا فى الميدان فلا سبيل إلى سرقته".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*أعلنت حركة شباب "6 إبريل" انسحابها من ميدان العباسية، اعتراضا على أحداث العنف فى محيط وزارة الدفاع، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*تراجع غالبية المتظاهرين من أمام مبنى وزارة الدفاع، إلى ميدان العباسية، بعد احتدام الاشتباكات بينهم وبين قوات الأمن المركزى والشرطة العسكرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*تلاحق قوات الشرطة العسكرية متظاهرى وزارة الدفاع بعد تراجعهم من أمام مبنى الوزارة إلى ميدان العباسية *


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*الصحة: ارتفاع المصابين بـ "العباسية" لـ 59 مصابًا ونقل 6 للمستشفيات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*كشفت مصادر عسكرية بارزة، أنه خلال ساعات سيعلن فرض حظر التجوال فى ميدان العباسية، وشارع الخليفة المأمون،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*تمكنت قوات الشرطة من إخلاء ميدان العباسية من المتظاهرين بعد أقل من ساعة من الاشتباكات التى اندلعت بين الجانبين أمام وزارة الدفاع وأسفرت عن وقوع عشرات المصابين.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*عناصر من الشرطة العسكرية تقتحم مسجد النور وتعتقل بعض المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*يحاول مئات المتظاهرين توحيد صفوفهم مرة أخرى للهروب من ميدان العباسية والشوارع الجانبية والعودة مرة أخرى إلى ميدان التحرير، حيث خرجوا فى مسيرة ميدان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*طالبت المنصة الرئيسية المتواجدة بميدان التحرير المتظاهرين بالتوجه إلى ميدان العباسية ودعم المتواجدين هناك، *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*اشتباكات امام المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية بالاسكندرية بين المتظاهرين والقوات المسلحة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*البلتاجي: أحداث العباسية إنذار للمجلس العسكري .ونهدد باعتصامات فى حال صدر حكم بحل البرلمان

تعليق: اتفوه عليكم .... طز فى القانون *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (4 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *البلتاجي: أحداث العباسية إنذار للمجلس العسكري .ونهدد باعتصامات فى حال صدر حكم بحل البرلمان*
> 
> *تعليق: اتفوه عليكم .... طز فى القانون *


*معلش يااستاذنا .. هما المعتصمين تفوا على العسكر فى العباسية !!!*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*أكد عاصم عبد الماجد عضو مجلس شورى الجماعة الإسلامية أن من يتواجد بالعباسية هم حركة 6 أبريل، وجماهير ألتراس الأهلي والزمالك، وحركة الاشتراكيين الثوريين وبغيتهم الاحتكاك بالجيش منذ توليه مقاليد إدارة الأمور في البلاد.

اتفوه على دى اخلاق*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *معلش يااستاذنا .. هما المعتصمين تفوا على العسكر فى العباسية !!!*​



*واضح انك لم تفهم المشاركة .... البلتاجى هيعتصم لو صدر حكم بحل البرلمان ... هو ده اكل عيشه اللى يهمه

اتفوه على دى اخلاق*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*مدرعات الجيش تتجة نحو العباسية




*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*أزالت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المنصة الخاصة بها فى ميدان التحرير، وأعلنت انسحاب أعضائها وإنهاء تظاهرتهم اليوم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*صفوت حجازى : اللى فى العباسية ماحدش يعرفهم وخارجين على التحرير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*الاسكندرية: قام المتظاهرين بإغلاق الطريق المؤدى الى المنطقة الشمالية من ناحية الكورنيش*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*الطائرات المروحية التي تحلق فوق المناطق الساخنة هي طائرات استطلاع غير مسلحة و لكنها مجهزة بكاميرات رقمية تصور 360 درجة بأدق تفاصيل و ترسلها مباشرة لمقر العمليات لتحليل الصورة فوريا و دراسة ادارة العمليات و التعامل معها دقيقة بدقيقة باستراتجية محكمة ليلا و نهارا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*قوات الجيش تحاصر المتظاهرين فى مترو الأنفاق بالدمرداش والعباسية ووجود مكثف للبلطجية وعناصر أمنية فى زى مدنى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*بيان للمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة بعد قليل *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*هيئة الإسعاف": 128 مصاباً حصيلة اشتباكات العباسية 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*  من اشتباكات الجيش والمعتصمين أمام وزارة الدفاع اليوم 
**


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*مصر | خاص | تم اخلاء شارع الخليفة المأمون بالكامل و تحويل ميدان العباسية  الى ثكنة عسكرية و اعتقالات عشوائية بالقرب من منطقة غمرة *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*أكد الدكتور أحمد الأنصارى، نائب رئيس هيئة الإسعاف المصرية، أن الحصيلة النهائية لاشتباكات العباسية اليوم هى 128 مصابا تم نقل 82 منهم للمستشفيات فى حين تم إسعاف 46 مصابا بموقع الاشتباكات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الشرطة فى بداية طريق صلاح سالم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*وقعت اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين فى أول طريق صلاح سالم مع بعض قوات الشرطة المتواجدة بالقرب منهم.

قام المتظاهرون بتحطيم إحدى السيارات للشرطة والاشتباك مع أفرادها، وإلقاء الحواجز الحديدية على الطريق.

من ناحية أخرى، هناك تجمعات كبيرة من المتظاهرين وكر وفر بين المتظاهرين بالطريق المؤدى لنادى السكة الحديد.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*بعض المتظاهرين يتجمعون بغمرة والبعض يريد العودة مرة أخري للعباسية 
**


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*مشادات فى التحرير بسبب مغادرة الإخوان للميدان *

*   الجمعة، 4 مايو  2012 - 18:57*
* 






                             المتظاهرون بميدان التحرير- أرشيفية *
* كتب محمد حجاج وكامل كامل*
* 



 *
* التف عدد كبير من شباب الإخوان حول الدكتور محمد البلتاجى  أثناء  مغادرته ميدان التحرير، وأحاط بهم عدد آخر كبير من المتظاهرين  المؤيدين  للذهاب بمسيرات إلى العباسية وحاولوا التدافع حوله لإقناعه  بالذهاب فى  مسيرة إلى العباسية، وهو ما رفضه البلتاجى.*

* طالب البلتاجى المتظاهرين بالرجوع وحدثت مشادات كلامية بين شباب الإخوان   الرافضين الذهاب إلى العباسية وآخرين يطالبون بالذهاب إلى هناك كادت تصل   إلى اشتباكات بالأيدى. *

* خطب البلتاجى فى المتظاهرين بعد ذلك، مؤكداً أنه سيذهب بمفرده إلى   العباسية، بينما رفض الشباب وظلوا يهتفون عباسية عباسية وسرعان ما استقل   البلتاجى تاكسى وغادر الميدان. *

* ووقعت اشتباكات متفرقة بين الشباب المؤيدين لمسيرات العباسية وشباب الإخوان   أثناء مغادرتهم ميدان التحرير، وظل المتظاهرون يهتفون ضدهم وضد المرشد،   مطالبين الجماعة بضرورة الاعتصام فى العباسية وعدم التخلى عنهم، وهو ما   رفضه الإخوان. *

* يتواجد ما يقرب من الـ6 آلاف متظاهر بميدان التحرير يهتفون ضد العسكر،   منددين بالأحداث المشتعلة فى ميدان العباسية الآن فيما طالب عدد منهم   بالتجمع للخروج فى مسيرة حاشدة إلى ميدان العباسية لنصرة المتظاهرين هناك. *






* اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*   						متظاهرو الإسكندرية يقطعون خط "ترام" الرمل 



*
* 



 صورة أرشيفية​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								الاسكندرية – أميرة عوض: 			 	   		منذ 18 دقيقة 30 ثانية  		 
 	قطع مساء اليوم الجمعة متظاهرو المنطقة الشمالية  بالإسكندرية خط السكة  الحديد لترام الرمل, عبر الوقوف أمام عرباته؛ مما  أدى إلى اشتباكات عنيفة  بينهم وبين المواطنين .
 	واقتحم المتظاهرون عربات الترام وقاموا بإنزال الركاب منه .
	ويطالب متظاهرو المنطقة العسكرية المجلس العسكري بتسليم السلطة وإيقاف مذبحة العباسية ومنع ترشيح الفلول للرئاسة واستبعادهم .

بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*مصر | البديل | القبض على الزميلين أحمد رمضان و إسلام أبو العز الصحفيين  بالبديل وبلطجية يعتدون عليهم ويسلمونهم للجيش أثناء توجههم لتغطية  الاشتباكات في العباسية*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*مصر | تجمع للجيش أمام مسجد النور ونصب أسلاك شائكة*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (4 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وقعت اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين فى أول طريق صلاح سالم مع بعض قوات الشرطة المتواجدة بالقرب منهم.*
> 
> *قام المتظاهرون بتحطيم إحدى السيارات للشرطة والاشتباك مع أفرادها، وإلقاء الحواجز الحديدية على الطريق.*
> 
> *من ناحية أخرى، هناك تجمعات كبيرة من المتظاهرين وكر وفر بين المتظاهرين بالطريق المؤدى لنادى السكة الحديد.*


*مش ممكن الناس دى تبقى تبع الثورة ابدا .. دول عاوزين يبوظوا انتخابات الرئاسة .. عشان خلاص بعدها باى باى .. ومنهم لله ولاد ابو اسماعيل هما اللى ابتدوها و كبرت و اعداء الثورة استغلوا الفرصة .. لانها بالنسبة لهم *
*اخـــــــــــــــر  فـرصــــــــــــــة*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*   						اغلاق الخط الاول للمترو حتي صباح غدا 












  		 		   			 								كتب: محمد معوض ، احمد حمدي ، محمود فايد واحمد عامر 			 	 

 	اعلنت الإذاعة الداخلية بالخط الأول لمترو الانفاق، -حلوان المرج" توقف  سير المترو بعد الساعة السابعة مساء ،نظرا للاشتباكات
 	التي وقعت عصر اليوم بالمحطة ومازالت مستمرة حتى اليوم فى السابعة مساءا .
	وكانت  ادارة مترو محطة الدمرداش  قامت باغلاق محطة الدمرادش نهائيا ،   وذلك عقب اشتباكات جرت بين المتظاهرين والشرطة العسكرية التي تقوم   بملاحقتهم
 	، وهو الامر الذي ادي لاغلاق خط حلوان نهائيا .وفى  السياق ذاته ، قام عدد  من المتظاهرين بالوقوف علي الشريط الحديدي فى محطة  الدرمداش خط المرج ،  لمنع وصول اي قطارات نهائيا الي المحطة ، وقاموا  بتعطيل الحركة مؤقتا  ولكنهم قاموا بالتراجع مرة اخري وعادت الحركة لخط  المرج .
*​*
  بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*مصر | النهار |  قوات الجيش تطارد المتظاهرين بمحطه المترو*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*   						الجيش يلقي القبض علي متظاهرين بمسجد النور 



*
* 



 ميدان العباسية​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب- صلاح شرابي: 			 	   		منذ 15 دقيقة 54 ثانية  		 
 	تمكنت قوات الجيش قبل قليل من إخلاء آخر مواقع  تمركز المتظاهرين في  العباسية حيث قامت بالسيطرة على مسجد النور بعد إجبار  المتظاهرين على  مغادرته وطالبتهم قوات الجيش بالانصراف من المكان والتوجه  ناحيه ميدان  التحرير.
 	كما ألقت القبض علي بعض المتظاهرين المتسلحين والمحتمين بالمسجد، في محاولتها السيطرة علي ميدان العباسية

  بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية 
​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*جلسة طارئة لمجلس عمداء "عين شمس" بسبب أحداث "العباسية"
*
*
الجمعة، 4 مايو 2012 - 18:16​




جامعة عين شمس
كتبت رحمة رمضان

أكد الدكتور حسين عيسى نائب   رئيس جامعة عين شمس والقائم بأعمال رئيس الجامعة، أنه سيتم عقد جلسة طارئة،   غدا السبت، بمقر الجامعة لعمداء الكليات، وذلك لبحث ودراسة إمكانية تعليق   الدراسة بالجامعة وإلغاء الامتحانات العملية، وذلك وفقا لظروف كل كلية،   نظرا للأحداث الجارية بمنطقة العباسية، والتى تؤثر بشكل كبير على سير   العملية التعليمية بجامعة عين شمس، وبالأخص المدينة الجامعية للطلاب.

وأوضح عيسى أن المدينة   الجامعية تم تأمينها من جانب طلاب المدينة الذين شكلوا لجان أمنية داخلها،   على الرغم من عدم وجود سوى 400 طالب فقط من إجمالى 3 آلاف طالب، والذين   غادروا المدينة الجامعية بسبب الأحداث الجارية فى المنطقة المحيطة للمدينة.​



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

* العشرات من أهالى #أسوان والقوى السياسية فى مظاهرات اليوم بميدان  الشهداء, تنديداً بما يحدث فى العباسية, ومطالبين المجلس العسكرى بالتنحى  وترك السلطة للمدنيين*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*جانب من تظاهرات السويس عقب صلاة الجمعه
 متابعة تصوير : طارق ابو عدس

 شهدت محافظة السويس اليوم عقب صلاة الجمعة مظاهرات حاشدة فى ميدان الاربعين احتجاجا على المذبحة الدموية في منطقة العباسية.* *

 وشارك فى المظاهرات العديد من القوى السياسية، وانتقد المتظاهرون الدور  الخفى الذى يقوم به اعداء الثورة والديمقراطية وقيامهم بحشد وتسليح  البلطجية ودفعهم للتصدى لمظاهرات المواطنين السلمية وارتكاب مذابح دموية.* *


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*ناجح إبراهيم: أبو إسماعيل لا يعترف بأخطائه وخبرته السياسية ضعيفة

  الجمعة، 4 مايو  2012 - 19:10







                             الدكتور ناجح إبراهيم القيادى بالجماعة الإسلامية 
كتب محمد إسماعيل




 
اتهم الدكتور ناجح إبراهيم القيادى بالجماعة الإسلامية  الشيخ حازم  صلاح أبو إسماعيل المرشح "المستبعد" من الانتخابات الرئاسية،  بأنه لا  يعترف بأخطائه ويفتقد إلى النقد الذاتى.

وأضاف فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع": "القائد لابد أن يكون متواجد وسط   جنوده فإذا كان يرى ان الاعتصام صحيحا يساندهم أما إذا كان يرى أن  الاعتصام  قرار خاطئ فلابد أن ينهاهم عن ذلك". 

وأكد إبراهيم أن أبو إسماعيل دائماً يقرأ الموقف متأخراً ويتخذ قرارات   متأخرة ولا يعترف بأخطائه أبداً نظراً لأن خبرته السياسية ضعيفة جداً. 



اليوم السابع
* ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 مايو 2012)

حد يكتبلنا الشوارع إلى بقا فيها حزر التجول فيها


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> حد يكتبلنا الشوارع إلى بقا فيها حزر التجول فيها




*ميدان العباسيه وشارع الخليفه المأمون 

يعني المربع من عبده بااشا لحد ناي السكه 

ويفضل تبعدي عني رمسيس وغمره 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*فيديو على الهوا الان || عااااااااجل جداااا وبلطجيه بمسجد النور وشوفوا ماذا وجدوا معهم الان

*[YOUTUBE]EvqD7iZmct8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*مجهولون يطاردون سيارة من العباسية للتحرير والذعر يجتاح المتظاهرين
  نشبت اشتباكات عنيفة فى ميدان التحرير على إثر اقتحام سيارة مجهولة الميدان تضم مجموعة من المسلحين، الأمر الذى أثار حالة من الرعب، فيما فر أغلب المتظاهرين إلى الشوارع الجانبية.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

* بيان المجلس العسكرى : القوات المسلحه تتصدي لمخالفه حظر التجول بكل شده وحزم*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*المجلس العسكري : حظر التجول من الساعة الحادية عشر مساء حتي الساعة السابعة صباح اليوم من السبت*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*بيان المجلس العسكرى الان : اتخاذ الاجراءات القانونية ضد كل ما خارج عن القانون بما حدث اليوم*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *فيديو على الهوا الان || عااااااااجل جداااا وبلطجيه بمسجد النور وشوفوا ماذا وجدوا معهم الان
> 
> *[YOUTUBE]EvqD7iZmct8[/YOUTUBE]​



*يلهوووووووى اسلحه ف المسجد :thnk0001:
فيييييييييينك يا عوااا ولا انت مبتدورش ع الاسلحه غير ف الاديره والكنايس ..*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*حماية_الثورة| جانب من تظاهرات اليوم بميدان #التحرير.

 متابعة وتصوير : عماد ابو سليمان* *


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يلهوووووووى اسلحه ف المسجد :thnk0001:
> فيييييييييينك يا عوااا ولا انت مبتدورش ع الاسلحه غير ف الاديره والكنايس ..*



* يا دونا 
يا دونا 
ركزي 
دي كنيسه ومتنكره 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*الاسكندرية| إزالة الخيام بالكامل من قِبل المعتصمين واعلان #6ابريل  و#كفاية وكل الجبهات الثورية المعتصمة عن فض الإعتصام والإنصراف الآن من  أمام المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*بيان المجلس العسكري 

[YOUTUBE]22SeYNPgQ0w[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*   						تعزيزات أمنية أمام "الجيش الثانى الميدانى" بالإسماعيلية 



*
* 



​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								الإسماعيلية - ولاء وحيد: 			 	   		منذ 4 دقيقة 22 ثانية  		 
 	دفعت قوات الجيش بالمئات من رجال الشرطة العسكرية  وبمدرعات أمام مقر قيادة  الجيش الثاني الميداني بالاسماعيلية تزامناً مع  وصول ما يقرب من 200  متظاهر للاعتصام امام المقر.
 	وانتشرت قوات الشرطة العسكرية حول جميع مداخل قيادة  الجيش بمعسكر الجلاء،  وتم نشر الاسلاك الشائكة، فيما دعمت قوات الجيش  الشرطة العسكرية بإعداد من  المدرعات والمركبات تجنباً لوقوع أية اشتباكات  مع المتظاهرين.

بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*   						مسيرة ضد "العسكرى" تمزق صور مرشحى الرئاسة بالمحلة 



*
* 



​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								الغربية - رضوى خضر : 			 	   		منذ 5 دقيقة 10 ثانية  		 
 	نظم اليوم الجمعة  ائتلاف شباب الثورة وحركة 6  إبريل و الالتراس المحلاوى  وشباب الدعوة السلفية ، بمدينة المحلة الكبرى  مسيرة للمطالبة بإسقاط المجلس  العسكرى.
 	ومزق بعض المشاركين بالمسيرة  صور مرشحى الرئاسة منهم  عمرو موسى وعبد  المنعم أبو الفتوح و محمد سليم العوا وأحمد شفيق، وتمزيق  احدى لافتات حزب  الحرية والعدالة .
	وانطلقت المسيرة من ميدان الشون مرورا بشارع البحر ثم الكوبرى السفلى حتى طريق سكة زفتى .
	ردد المتظاهرون هتافات "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر، يا مشير قلك أية قبل ما   يمشى مبارك بيه، قالك اقتل فى الثوار، قالك غلى الاسعار " ، "البلد دى   بلدنا و الشهداء دول ولادنا يا نعيش أحرار فى بلدنا يا نموت ثوار يا ولادنا   ".
	ثم ردد المتظاهرون هتافات "يسقط يسقط كل جبان حكم العسكر والاخوان" ، "مرشد يحكم مصر ليه احنا إيران ولا إيه" .




​ 



​
  بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*   						مظاهرة بالأقصر احتجاجا على أحداث العباسية 



*
* 



​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								الاقصر – احمد فنجان: 			 	   		منذ 13 دقيقة 33 ثانية  		 
 	دعا ائتلاف شباب الثورة بالأقصر كل الأحزاب  والحركات السياسية للمشاركة فى  مظاهرة مساء اليوم الجمعة بميدان أبو  الحجاج بوسط المدينة.
 	وتأتى  الدعوة تضامنا مع شهداء العباسية الذى راحوا  خلال الاشتباكات  الأخيرة, وللمطالبة بتسليم السلطة للمدنيين فى أقرب وقت  ممكن والقصاص لدم  الشهداء.

بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*أعلان حظر التجول بمنطقة العباسية ومحيط وزارة الدفاع من الساعة الحادية عشر مساء الليلة وحتى السابعة من صباح الغد .... مع ملاحقة مثيرى الشغب والمحرضون عليه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*عاجل - مسيرة ليلية كبيرة متجهة من رمسيس الى ميدان العباسية 
**


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

* جراء اشتباكات العباسية 

   						وفاة حالتين بمستشفى الزهراء الجامعى 




*
* 



​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتبت ـ هبة أحمد: 			 	   		منذ 22 دقيقة 1 ثانية  		 
 	أعلن د.محمد فتوح مدير جمعية أطباء التحريرعن وفاة أول حالتين من جراء الاشتباكات التي حدثت بميدان العباسية.
 	واوضح فتوح أن الحالتين لقوا مصرعهما نتيجة الإصابة  بطلق ناري أحدهما  بالرأس والآخر بالصدر، لافتًا إلى وجود الجثتين بمشرحة  مستشفى الزهراء  الجامعي.
 	وأشار فتوح إلى أن جميع المستشفيات الميدانية تم  اقتحامها، وهذا ما أدى  إلى إغلاقها جميعا، مؤكدًا أن أغلب الإصابات  والموجودة بالمستشفيات كانت  نتيجة الإصابة بطلقات نارية وخرطوش.

بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*   						ألتراس أهلاوى يتبرأ من اشتباكات"الدفاع" 



*
* 




​ *​* 
 
   		منذ 24 دقيقة 12 ثانية  		 
 	أكدت رابطة ألتراس أهلاوى عبر صفحتها الرسمية على  موقع التواصل الاجتماعي  "فيسبوك" أنها لم تشارك فى الاشتباكات الدائرة  حالياً بين المتظاهرين وقوات  الأمن المكلفة بتأمين مقر وزارة الدفاع  بالعباسية.
 	وأضافت الرابطة: "ندعم الاعتصامات والمسيرات السلمية  التى تعد حقاً  مشروعاً للجميع من ابناء الوطن، لكن أي اشتباكات مع قوات  الجيش أو محاولة  اقتحام الوزارة فهو أمر مرفوض".

  بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*عاجل - المسيرة اليلية بالقرب من العباسية الان و الهتاف " الشعب يريد اعدام المشير*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

* عاجل - الشرطة العسكرية تعتقل مصعب حامد مراسل قناة مصر 25 من أمام مسجد النور بالعباسية *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

* تشكيلات عسكرية وهتافات واناشيد للعسكر فى ميدان #العباسية بعد نجاحهم فى فض الاعتصام*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*وزارة الصحة المصرية: أكثر من 130 مصابا في أحداث ميدان #العباسية ولا قتلى*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

* بيان مجلس شورى الجماعة الاسلامية بخصوص أحداث #العباسية اليوم الجمعة**


*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*البلتاجى" يتوجه للقاء المشير بشأن أحداث العباسية *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]66csm_WbR8Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]FR1llZvi0n0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*


عاجل - مسيرة ليلية خلف المسيرة الاولى الان و الاعداد قى تزايد مستمر #Enn #Egypt #MOD**


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

جانب من اللافتات التي تواجدت صباح اليوم بميدان #التحرير  تصوير: أحمد الأدغم


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*   						البلتاجى يُهدد بانتفاضة شعبية 



*
* 



 محمد البلتاجي​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتبت – رنا يسري: 			 	 

 	هدد د. محمد البلتاجي القيادي بجماعة الاخوان  المسلمين، بانتفاضة شعبية  جديدة، في حال أي تهديد يواجه انتخابات الرئاسة  أو الحديث عن حل البرلمان  أو المماطلة ساعةً واحدةً في تسليم السلطة، على  حد قوله.
 	وعبر بيان اعلنته الصفحة الرسمية لحزب "الحرية  والعدالة" على لسان  البلتاجي، حذر البلتاجي من ان إراقة اي قطرة دماء  جديدة سيؤدي الى خروج  كافة الثوار الى الشارع رافعين شعار "في التحرير حتى  الرحيل".
	جاء ذلك التصريح من البلتاجي عقب وقوع اشتباكات بين المعتصمين وقوات   الشرطة العسكرية امام مقر وزارة الدفاع بالعباسية عصر اليوم الجمعة.

  بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية ​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*القبض على عناصر مسلحة تطلق النار من اعلى مآذنة مسجد النور*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*عاجل - توفى منذ قليل المجند سمير أنور سمير المجند بسلاح الصاعقة، متأثر  بجراحه بعد إصابته بطلق نارى فى البطن، تم بعدها نقله الى مستشفى الزهراء  الجامعى، ولقى مصرعه هناك، حيث أصيب بالطلق النارى ظهر اليوم أثناء  إشتباكات العباسية.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*عاجل - بلطجية يهاجمون المسيرة الليلية الان و بدأ الاشتباكات مع المتظاهرين الان*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*القبض على 100 شخص مسلح بمسجد النور وأهالى العباسية يرقصون فرحا

  الجمعة، 4 مايو  2012 - 19:54






                             صورة أرشيفية 
كتب دندراوى الهوارى




 
كشف مصدر عسكرى مسئول عن اشتباك عناصر مسلحة بمسجد النور مع قوات الشرطة العسكرية، ووقوع إصابات بين الطرفين. 

وتمكنت الشرطة العسكرية من السيطرة الكاملة على الموقف وألقت القبض على ما يقرب من 100 شخص، معظمهم مسلح آليا. 

وبعد سيطرة قوات الجيش على الميدان، أذاعت الأغانى الوطنية وخرج أهالى العباسية يهنئون الجيش ويشاركونهم فرح فض الاعتصام. 






اليوم السابع*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

* عاجل - المسيرة اليلية بإتجاة العباسية - اصابة 9 متظاهرين الان و اصوات لاطلاق الخرطوش بكثافة *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*انتشرت قوات الجيش مصحوبة بعدد من أهالى العباسية بشكل مكثف، وأجروا تمشيطا للشوارع الجانبية، بحثاً عما تبقى من المتظاهرين، وذلك فى أعقاب فض اعتصام وزارة الدفاع وإخلاء الميدان من المتظاهرين، بعد اشتباكات أسفرت عن سقوط عشرات المصابين.

وتحاصر قوات الجيش مسجد النور بالعباسية للاشتباه فى بعض الأشخاص بعد أنباء عن الاعتداء على أحد أفراد الشرطة العسكرية.
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*أهالى العباسية يلقون القبض على ملتحين مندسين
  قام أهالى العباسية بالقبض على اثنين من الملتحيين المندسين على أحد المقاهى، وسلموهما إلى قوات الجيش، ومن جهة أخرى كثفت اللجان الشعبية من تواجدها على مداخل ومخارج الشوارع.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*عاجل - المسيرة الليلية بإتجاة العباسية تصمم على الاتجاه الى وزارة الدفاع .. و اهالى غمرة يقنعوهم ان يتراجعوا و المتظاهرين يرفضون*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أهالى العباسية يلقون القبض على ملتحين مندسين
> قام أهالى العباسية بالقبض على اثنين من الملتحيين المندسين على أحد المقاهى، وسلموهما إلى قوات الجيش، ومن جهة أخرى كثفت اللجان الشعبية من تواجدها على مداخل ومخارج الشوارع.*



*الملتحين دول اباء كاهنه يا دون 
اوعي تفهمي صح 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*شركة مترو الأنفاق تغلق محطات "كوبرى القبة ومنشية الصدر والدمرداش"*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*فيديو قنبله || شوفوا وعلى الهواء الان  مشاده رهيبه جداااا جداااا من لواء وخبير استراتيجى وبيمسح بكرامه الاخوان  المتأسلمين والسلفيين الارض واخوانى بالاستوديو الان








*[YOUTUBE]W1ZskGNL_aY[/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]jVEhO42HVQU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*عاجل -  النيابة العسكرية تبدأ بالتحقيق مع 170 متظاهر بتهمة الاعتداء على قوات الجيش بالعباسية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*انطلقت مسيرة من ميدان التحرير تضم المئات متجهين الى ميدان العباسية مارين بميدان عبد المنعم رياض ومرورا بشارع رمسيس فى طريقهم إلى ميدان العباسية للتنديد بأحداث العباسية. 

وقطع المتظاهرون طريق كوبرى أكتوبر من جهة عبد المنعم رياض وأشعلوا النيران فى إطارات السيارات، ومنعوا مرور السيارات، مما تسبب فى حدوث ارتباك فى حركة المرور على الكوبرى.

 وهتف المتظاهرون "يانجيب حقهم يتنموت زيهم"، " الشعب يريد إعدام المشير"، "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر". *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*قال مصدر أمنى لـ"بوابة الأهرام" إنه قد صدرت أوامر ضبط مصدق عليها من النيابات المختصة، لعدد ممن أسماهم المحرضين على اعتصام وزارة الدفاع، وذكر المصدر أن عمليات الضبط والاعتقال قد تطول عددا من الشخصيات المعروفة.

وأوضح المصدر أن حملات الضبط ستكون من خلال مجموعات من الداخلية والشرطة العسكرية، وأنه سوف تتم إحالة جميع المتهمين فور ضبطهم إلى النيابات المسئولة عن إصدار أوامر الضبط.

يأتى ذلك بعد بيان المجلس العسكرى، الذي صدر مساء اليوم الجمعة، وأكد المجلس من خلاله اتخاذ كل ما يلزم من إجراءات يكفلها القانون حيال المحرضين.

يذكر أنه عقب مداهمة قوات من الجيش والشرطة لاعتصام العباسية، استمرت عمليات واسعة من المطاردات لعدد من المتظاهرين والمعتصمين، أسفرت عن ضبط قوات الشرطة والجيش لعدد من المعتصمين، الذين نسب المصدر -على مسئوليته- إلى مجموعات منهم "حيازة أسلحة نارية".

كان مصدر عسكرى قد أكد في وقت سابق اليوم أنه يجرى التحقيق حاليا مع المقبوض عليهم من قبل النيابة العسكرية.*


----------



## grges monir (4 مايو 2012)

ظهرت مطامع الاسلامين  وهمجيتهم فى مصر


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*#رصد| #وزارة_الدفاع | عاجل | بلطجية تهاجم متظاهروا العباسية الفارين الى شارع لطفى السيد بغمرة وتطلق عليهم طلقات صوت ,ومازالت حالات الكر والفر بالشارع ويوجد ثلاث اصابات خرطوش *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*جمال صابر مدير حملة لازم حازم لبرنامج الحقيقة: الجيش المصري أسد عليا وفي الحروب نعامة .

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قال مصدر أمنى لـ"بوابة الأهرام" إنه قد صدرت أوامر ضبط مصدق عليها من النيابات المختصة، لعدد ممن أسماهم المحرضين على اعتصام وزارة الدفاع، وذكر المصدر أن عمليات الضبط والاعتقال قد تطول عددا من الشخصيات المعروفة.*


*نيابات مختصة اية اللى بتشتغل يوم جمعة ؟!:shutup22:*
*إما أن الخبر غير مكتمل *
*أو..يقصد النيابة العسكرية ( وهو الأغلب هنا )*
*أو هناك تنسيق على أعلى مستوى من أجهزة الدولة ممثلة فى النائب العام شخصياً ...*
*كله هيبان خلال الساعات المُقبلة ...*
*وسيكون على رأسهم حازم أبو أسماعيل حسب ما تردد *
*والله أعلم ...:shutup22:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *جمال صابر مدير حملة لازم حازم لبرنامج الحقيقة: الجيش المصري أسد عليا وفي الحروب نعامة .**
> *


*جريمة إهانة المؤسسة العسكرية .. *
*وجريمة سب وقذف ...*
*هُمَ ساكتين لية ؟؟!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نيابات مختصة اية اللى بتشتغل يوم جمعة ؟!:shutup22:*
> *إما أن الخبر غير مكتمل *
> *أو..يقصد النيابة العسكرية ( وهو الأغلب هنا )*
> *أو هناك تنسيق على أعلى مستوى من أجهزة الدولة ممثلة فى النائب العام شخصياً ...*
> ...



*اعتقد أن أذن النيابة تم أخذه قبل اليوم .... ثم أليس فى حالات الطوارئ ممكن استخراج أذن نيابة باستدعاء النائب بصورة طارئة ؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اعتقد أن أذن النيابة تم أخذه قبل اليوم .... *


*لأ طبعا يبقى الإذن باطل ...وهم أذكى من هذا ..*
*



ثم أليس فى حالات الطوارئ ممكن استخراج أذن نيابة باستدعاء النائب بصورة طارئة ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**وهذا مارجحته أن هناك تنسيقاً على أعلى مستوى !*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*أكد د.كمال بربرى وكيل وزارة الاوقاف بالسويس تمكن قوة من الجيش من اخراج الشيخ حافظ سلامة من مسجد النور فى سيارة مصفحة قبل صلاة العشاء مباشرة.

ونفى وكيل وزارة الاوقاف ما أشيع عن القبض على الشيخ حافظ سلامة داخل مسجد النور ومعه عدد من انصاره.
واشار إلى أن حقيقة الواقعة تمثلت فى هروب العديد من المتظاهرين بعد صلاة المغرب الى مسجد النور، حيث الشيخ حافظ سلامة بداخله وقامت قوات الجيش بمطاردة المختبئين داخل المسجد وضبطهم وبحوزتهم اسلحة .
واوضح بربرى اجراء  سلامة اتصال هاتفيا مع اللواء اركان حرب صدقى صبحى سيد قائد الجيش الثالث الميدانى، والذى سارع بالاتصال بالمشير محمد حسين طنطاوى وزير الدفاع والذى ارسل قوة تمكنت من اخراج الشيخ حافظ سلامة ونقله فى سيارة مصفحة الى مدينة السويس.
واكد اللواء حسن عيد مساعد مدير امن السويس وصول سيارة الجيش التى تقل الشيخ حافظ سلامة الى طريق القاهرة - السويس فى طريق عودته الى مدينة السويس.


*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *واوضح بربرى اجراء سلامة اتصال هاتفيا مع اللواء اركان حرب صدقى صبحى سيد قائد الجيش الثالث الميدانى، *


*دة انتوا أصحاب بقى ؟!!!*:new8:
*



والذى سارع بالاتصال بالمشير محمد حسين طنطاوى وزير الدفاع والذى ارسل قوة تمكنت من اخراج الشيخ حافظ سلامة ونقله فى سيارة مصفحة الى مدينة السويس.

أنقر للتوسيع...

**دة أسمه أية دة ياترى ؟؟!!!!!*
*



واكد اللواء حسن عيد مساعد مدير امن السويس وصول سيارة الجيش التى تقل الشيخ حافظ سلامة الى طريق القاهرة - السويس فى طريق عودته الى مدينة السويس.

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ثلاث لواءات مهتمين بالراجل ؟؟!!!:mus13:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*أكد مصدر عسكرى أن الإجراءات القانونية، التى أعلن عنها بيان القوات المسلحة، سيتم تطبيقها بكل حسم ضد كل من تورط أو حرض على أحداث العباسية مهما كان موقعه، أو شخصيته أو انتماؤه وقال بكل وضوح: "سنأتى بهم من أى مكان يختبئون به ولو على سلم الطائرة".

وأضاف المصدر، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"بوابة الأهرام"، أن القوات المسلحة استنفدت كل أساليب التهدئة وضبط النفس الممكنة، وحذرت أكثر من مرة من الانسياق لافتعال صدام أو الاقتراب ومحاولة اقتحام وزارة الدفاع، التى تعد رمًزا سياديًا ووطنيًا، ليس فقط لكل فرد فى القوات المسلحة لكن لكل وطنى مخلص، وصرحت بكل وضوح بتسليم السلطة بعد الانتخابات الرئاسية، إلا أن هناك من يصر على إدخال البلاد فى فوضى ونفق مظلم، وهو "ما لن نسمح به، لأن مهمتنا تنهى بنجاح عند تسليم السلطة، ولن نسمح لأحد بتغيير الجدول الزمنى المعلن".

وأعلن المصدر أن قوات الأمن من الشرطة العسكرية والصاعقة نجحت فى القبض على تشكيل من "50 فردا "داخل مسجد النور كان بعضهم أعلى المآذن بسلاح آلى، فى محاولة لاستهداف المتهمين المقبوض عليهم وإلقاء الاتهام على قوات الأمن، وتشكيل آخر بسلاح آلى فى حديقة مستشفى الدمرداش.

وأكد المصدر أن قوات الأمن لم تستخدم رصاصا حيا ضد المتظاهرين، موضحا أن الكاميرات التى تابعت الأحداث وصورتها سجلت استخدام العصى والمياه والقنابل المسيلة للدموع، بينما استخدم بعض الخارجين على القانون أسلحة ونجم عنها إصابة عدد كبير من قوات الأمن بطلقات نارية، منهم اثنان من ضباط الصف.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*مصدر عسكرى: القبض على تشكيل مسلح داخل مسجد النور يستهدف المتهمين المقبوض عليهم *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*سنأتى بهم من أى مكان يختبئون به ولو على سلم الطائرة»، هذا ما أكده مصدر عسكرى موضحا أن  الإجراءات القانونية، التى أعلن عنها بيان القوات المسلحة، سيتم تطبيقها بكل حسم ضد كل من تورط أو حرض على أحداث العباسية مهما كان موقعه، أو شخصيته أو انتماؤه .

وأضاف المصدر أن القوات المسلحة استنفدت كل أساليب التهدئة وضبط النفس الممكنة، وحذرت أكثر من مرة من الانسياق لافتعال صدام أو الاقتراب ومحاولة اقتحام وزارة الدفاع، التى تعد رمًزا سياديًا ووطنيًا، ليس فقط لكل فرد فى القوات المسلحة لكن لكل وطنى مخلص، وصرحت بكل وضوح بتسليم السلطة بعد الانتخابات الرئاسية، إلا أن هناك من يصر على إدخال البلاد فى فوضى ونفق مظلم، وهو “ما لن نسمح به، لأن مهمتنا تنهى بنجاح عند تسليم السلطة، ولن نسمح لأحد بتغيير الجدول الزمنى المعلن”.

وأعلن المصدر أن قوات الأمن من الشرطة العسكرية والصاعقة نجحت فى القبض على تشكيل من «50 فردا » داخل مسجد النور كان بعضهم أعلى المآذن بسلاح آلى، فى محاولة لاستهداف المتهمين المقبوض عليهم وإلقاء الاتهام على قوات الأمن، وتشكيل آخر بسلاح آلى فى حديقة مستشفى الدمرداش.

وأكد المصدر أن قوات الأمن لم تستخدم رصاصا حيا ضد المتظاهرين، موضحا أن الكاميرات التى تابعت الأحداث وصورتها سجلت استخدام العصى والمياه والقنابل المسيلة للدموع، بينما استخدم بعض الخارجين على القانون أسلحة ونجم عنها إصابة عدد كبير من قوات الأمن بطلقات نارية، منهم اثنان من ضباط الصف.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*إنتقال الإشتباكات الى شارع رمسيس بغمرة المقابل لشارع قمر بين المتظاهرين والبلطجية ولا يوجد إصابات
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*وزارة الصحة: ارتفاع عدد المصابين فى أحداث العباسية لـ373 مصاباً وحالة وفاة واحدة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*بيان مجلس الوزراء حول أحداث العباسية
​يتابع المجلس ما يحدث بمحيط منطقة العباسية ووزارة الدفاع بقلق شديد، ويُعرب عن خالص آسفه بتطورات الموقف ومحاولات الاقتراب والتعدي على مبنى وزارة الدفاع الذى يعتبر رمزاً من رموز الدولة وسيادتها والذى كان دواماً الدرع الواقي لأمن مصر وشعبها، ويؤكد المجلس أن مثل هذه التصرفات غير مبررة، لاسيما وإنه سبق أن كرر المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة إعلانه فى أكثر من مناسبة إنه حريص كل الحرص على تسليم السلطة إلى سلطة مدنية منتخبة من الشعب قبل 30 يونيو القادم، وإن هناك إجراءات فعلية تتم فى هذا الإطار للوصول إلى هذا الهدف وأهمها الانتخابات الرئاسية المقرر لها أن تبدأ فى 23 مايو الجارى، والتساؤل هنا لمصلحة من إعاقة تحقيق أهم أهداف ثورة 25 يناير ولمصلحة من إعاقة أى جهد وطني صادق لاستعادة أمن واستقرار الشارع أو محاولة الوقيعة بين الشعب وقواته المسلحة ولمصلحة من توقف عملية الإنتاج أو إيقاف الطرق وتعطيل مصالح المواطنين وترويعهم، ويناشد المجلس كافة القوى الثورية والتيارات السياسية والحزبية والدينية والمواطنون ومجلس الشعب الموقر أن يَعي الجميع مصلحة مصر العليا فوق أى مصالح أخرى ضيقة، وأن تتوحد كلمتنا جميعاً من أجل تجاوز هذه المرحلة الدقيقة، خاصة وإنه لم يتبقى سوى أسابيع قليلة لتحقيق أمال وطموحات ثورة هذا الشعب الكريم ، وأصبحنا جميعاً مطالبين أمام الله والوطن بالتكاتف لمواجهة أية محاولات لعرقلة تحقيق أهداف الثورة أو الإساءة للعلاقة التاريخية بين شعب مصر وجيشه العظيم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*أحتجز المتظاهرون الذين قطعوا كوبرى أكتوبر أمين شرطة، بسبب تواجده بينهم، وقاموا بأخذ جهاز اللاسلكى الذى يحمله، وقاموا بتفتيشه.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

*أدان الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة بان كي مون اليوم أعمال العنف التي تشهدها القاهرة، وأعرب عن تعازيه لأسر الضحايا والشعب المصري.

وقال نائب المتحدث الرسمي باسم الأمين العام إدواردو ديل بوي إن بان كي مون أكد حق الناس في التظاهر بشكل سلمي ومنظم، ودعا جميع الأطراف في مصر إلى احترام هذا الحق وإلى العمل لمنع العنف ولاحترام حقوق الإنسان والقانون.

وأضاف المسئول الأممي في المؤتمرالصحفي اليومي قال "كما دعا الأمين العام إلى الهدوء وشدد على أهمية خلق بيئة ملائمة لإجراء انتخابات سلمية وجامعة وذات المصداقية".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقائدى السيارات بكوبرى أكتوبر
  شهد كوبرى أكتوبر تجدد الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقائدى السيارات، حيث حاول المارة بالسيارات المرور على الكوبرى إلا أن المتظاهرين تصدوا لهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2012)

*القبض على 10 متظاهرين بالسويس وتحويل 7 منهم للنيابة العسكرية
  ألقت قوات الجيش الثالث الميدانى، القبض على 10 متظاهرين من الشباب، خلال عمليات الكر والفر التى تشهدها منطقة محيط ديوان عام محافظة السويس.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]OfbdLkiacss
[/YOUTUBE]


*ستدخل الفئران جحورها ..... فهم مجرد فئران ... حتى وان اطلقوا لحاهم*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2012)

*أعلنت أمانة القاهرة بحزب الحرية والعدالة، أن الشرطة العسكرية ألقت عصر أمس القبض على أكثر من 400 مواطن من بين المصلين فى مسجد النور بالعباسية بدون أى مبرر أو مصوغ قانونى، وكان من بينهم مراسلون إعلاميون وصحفيون و5 سيدات ولم تجر النيابة العسكرية تحقيقات معهم حتى الآن. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2012)

*مسيرة من التحرير إلى ماسبيرو للمطالبة بتسليم السلطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2012)

*عاد الهدوء مرة أخرى لمحيط مديرية أمن السويس وديوان عام المحافظة، حيث انصرف المتظاهرون من الشارع المؤدى للمديرية وديوان عام المحافظة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2012)

*انسابت حركة المرور فى ميدان العباسية بشكل طبيعى بعد انتهاء حظر التجول الذى فرضه المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة على ميدان العباسية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2012)

*هدوء بالتحرير.. وأنصار "أبو إسماعيل": سنرد على أحداث العباسية اليوم *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2012)

*دعت 11 حركة سياسية وائتلافاً ثورياً إلى تنظيم مسيرة احتجاجية، يوم الأحد 6 مايو الساعة 4 عصراً، تنطلق من أمام دار القضاء العالى، وتنتهى أمام مجلس الشعب.
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2012)

* .  فى تعليقها على أحداث العنف التى شهدتها منطقة العباسية الأيام الماضية، قالت وكالة الأسوشيتدبرس إنه لأول مرة تشهد المرحلة الانتقالية الفوضوية فى مصر الإسلاميين وليس القوى العلمانية تقف فى طليعة المواجهات مع المجلس العسكرى. 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2012)

*تقدم المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، والفريق سامى عنان رئيس الأركان، والعشرات من قيادات القوات المسلحة جنازة المجند سمير أنور إسماعيل الكيال*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2012)

*الصحة: 82 مصابا بأحداث العباسية مازالوا يتلقون العلاج بالمستشفيات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2012)

*قام المشير حسين طنطاوى، القائد العام رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، بزيارة مصابى القوات المسلحة بمستشفى كوبرى القبة الذين أصيبوا فى أحداث العباسية التى قام بها مثيرو الشغب*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 مايو 2012)

*العيال اللي في العباسيه والتحرير دول زودوها زياده عن اللزوم 
الظاهر مفيش غير اني انزل بنفسي 
واقولهم " كخ يا بابا / كخ يا حبيبي "

هههههههههههههههه
صباح الخير جميعا 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2012)

*قرر القضاء العسكرى الإفراج عن جميع الفتيات المحتجزات على خلفية أحداث العباسية أمس، *


----------



## oesi no (5 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *قرر القضاء العسكرى الإفراج عن جميع الفتيات المحتجزات على خلفية أحداث العباسية أمس، *


خبر جميل  هل هو مؤكد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *قرر القضاء العسكرى الإفراج عن جميع الفتيات المحتجزات على خلفية أحداث العباسية أمس، *



* اللي مخليني شاكك
ان المصدر التلفيزيون المصري :t33:

 بس هل هيفرجوا عنهم علشان يروحوا بيوتهم ولا مكان تاني ؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اللي مخليني شاكك*
> *ان المصدر التلفيزيون المصري :t33:*​
> *بس هل هيفرجوا عنهم علشان يروحوا بيوتهم ولا مكان تاني ؟*​


*لا على بيوتهم لأن مافيش سجن مخصص للنساء فى الحربية*


----------

